# BritChick's 2005 Contest Prep



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

So, with a little less than 24 weeks until Nationals I figured it's time to start a new journal and get serious once again.   

I have been allowing too much personal crap to interfere lately with my training and diet   and I need to regain my focus and get my shit together, so here we go.

*Upcoming Contests:*

April 23/05 - CBBF Canadian Fitness & Figure Nationals
April 29/05 - NPC Emerald Cup 

My goals are to gain more mass, as much as is possible in the time I have left and ultimately to place in the top 6 at Nationals which will re-qualify me for 2006.  If I don't manage to place top 6 but still hit the stage with added mass and in better condition than last season then so be it, this will just mean I will competing again in August at the BC Provincials aiming for a top 3 placing to allow me another shot to return to the 2006 Nationals.

*Current Stats:*

Weight 160.6lbs

Chest 40"
Waist 28.5"
Hips 38" 
Thigh (Upper) 23"
Thigh (Mid) 21.25"
Calves 14.25"
Biceps 13" (Down .5"   )
Forearms 10"

*Training Split:*

Monday - Hams/Glutes/Biceps/Calves
Tuesday - Chest/Shoulders
Thursday - Back/Abs
Friday - Quads/Biceps/Triceps
Saturday - Shoulders/Traps/Abs

*Diet*

Daily ballpark totals for next 8 weeks cals 2500  - percentages 40/40/20.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

*Monday*

*Hams/Glutes/Biceps/Calves*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/12 - 115/125/135
Seated Leg Curls 12/12/12 - 100/110/110
Iso Glute 12/12/12 - 50/60/60
Standing BB Curls 16/9/15 - 50/50/40
Concentrated Curls 15/18 - 17.5/17.5
Donkey Calf Raises 15/15/11 - 200/200/200
Hack Squat Calf Raises 12/13/13 - 180/160/160
Seated Calf Raises 15/15/15 - 90/90/90

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Blueberries

*Meal 3*

4oz Steak
1 Cup Sweet Potato
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

5oz Salmon
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
1 Cup Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 6*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
Can Diet Coke

*Totals*

Cals 1881 
Carbs 151g 29%
Protein 202g 45%
Fat 51g 26%


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Wonderful Brit!!!  I can't wait to see how you do. I'm crossing my fingers for you all the way.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

wahoooooooooooooooooooo....here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 8, 2004)

If you ever need emotional support, you know I'm here for ya babe.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for the support guys!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Brit   Good luck on your goals.  I know haow hard it is to have a family and still try to take good care of yourself.  I am in such a rut right now that I hope if I stop by here enough then I will catch some inspiration form you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Now I need to get me some Abs Of Steel like yours


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Now I need to get me some Abs Of Steel like yours



I had to put them back up to remind me what they used to look like!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Brit   Good luck on your goals.  I know haow hard it is to have a family and still try to take good care of yourself.  I am in such a rut right now that I hope if I stop by here enough then I will catch some inspiration form you



Hi Jeanie, thanks for stopping by... gotta get out of that rut girlie life's too short!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie, thanks for stopping by... gotta get out of that rut girlie life's too short!


You are right!  I think i will put my lean pic back up in my signature to remind me of what I WILL look like again!


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

britchick - those abs in your avatar pic are just amazing..what bf% were you when that was taken???


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> britchick - those abs in your avatar pic are just amazing..what bf% were you when that was taken???



Sorry, not a clue! lol


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sorry, not a clue! lol



hah oh well , i only ask because i had a hernia operation about 2 years ago, and my stomach has since had a nasty layer of baby fat over it, that i am having a hard time to get rid of... 

looking fit though, good luck!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck "B"!!!  I am here for ya.

Oh, and that split looks good.  Seems you have really prioritized somethings.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome BC, I am looking forward to your results.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good luck "B"!!!  I am here for ya.
> 
> Oh, and that split looks good.  Seems you have really prioritized somethings.



Thanks Patrick... I had an awesome guy I know give me a hand in setting up the new training split.   
Gonna get me some shoulders even if it kills me!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Awesome BC, I am looking forward to your results.



Cheers Mike... I am definately back with the program now.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck with your new goals, I am sure that you will have no problem.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck with your new goals, I am sure that you will have no problem.



Thanks Jake.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck sunshine!!!! If you ever want to chat pm me...Im a good listener 

STill meaning to pm you my goals and such...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good luck sunshine!!!! If you ever want to chat pm me...Im a good listener
> 
> STill meaning to pm you my goals and such...



Thanks Jill.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning Britty!  Whatcha working today?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

How much mass would you realistically like to gain Kerry?    G'mornin' too!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty!  Whatcha working today?



Good morning Velvet, today is chest/shoulder day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How much mass would you realistically like to gain Kerry?    G'mornin' too!



I guesstimate I need about another 10lbs of lean mass on my tall frame to be able to compete with the top girls at Nationals.   
Not that I think I can put that on the next six months but over the long term.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

morning Mrs.BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning NT, how's the weather in your part of the country? 
Looks like a sunny day here.   

Calories yesterday were lower than I had planned. After a week and a half of not being on my diet at all, eating whenever I felt like it, lots of junk and barely drinking any water it's a hard adjustment to get back to 6 meals a day and 5 litres of water... spent most of my day yesterday running to the loo!     Also I need to break my night time eating habit (again!   ), woke up last night about 10 times really wanting to snack... pah!  Didn't succumb though.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Weather is great here (for November).  The little snow we had has all but melted away.   I'm hoping for a green Christmas


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Weather is great here (for November).  The little snow we had has all but melted away.   I'm hoping for a green Christmas



And I would settle for one week of snow at Christmas and then no more!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I would settle for one week of snow at Christmas and then no more!




would you settle for p-funk on christmas??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Chest/Shoulders*

DB Incline Press 12/10/8/7 - 22.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
HS Iso Bench Press 12/8/7/10 - 50/50/50/40
DB Flys 12/12/12/12 - 17.5/17.5/17.5/17.5
Cable Standing Side Laterals 15/15/15/15 - 10/10/10/10
DB Standing Forward Raises 15/15/15 - 15/12.5/12.5
DB Rear Delts 15/15/15 - 17.5/17.5/17.5

High intensity workout again, some pissy little weights but I'm adapting to the 15's, my shoulders were screaming by the end of this workout.   

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Blueberries

*Meal 3*

4oz Steak
1 Cup Yam
2 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

5oz Chicken Breast
1 Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 6*

5oz Chicken Breast
2 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Diet Coke
Coffee
2 Pieces Gum

*Totals * 

Cals 1914
Carbs 141g 25%
Protein 229g 51%
Fat 48g 24%


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> would you settle for p-funk on christmas??



Hell yeah, wanna come visit?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful sets/reps on the delts pretty Brit! I love the burn after an intense delt wo. Nothing else in the world like it  Glad to see you overcame the late night cravings. I get them too. I just go drink a glass of crystal light if they get bad.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Beautiful sets/reps on the delts pretty Brit! I love the burn after an intense delt wo. Nothing else in the world like it  Glad to see you overcame the late night cravings. I get them too. I just go drink a glass of crystal light if they get bad.


  Crystal Light for cravings  Good to see I'm not the only one! haha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

I went for a diet coke last night to get me through 'til breakfast.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, diet soda and coffee are 2 great appetite supressants when I am leaning down.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I went for a diet coke last night to get me through 'til breakfast.


I LOOOOOOVE diet coke, I would drive for half an hour to get one when I have a craving


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

Just catching up.  

Good Luck Brit, you've got plenty of time


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Thanks babe, you're awesome!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just catching up.
> 
> Good Luck Brit, you've got plenty of time



Thanks Jodi.   
I was just reviewing pics of the Tall Figure winner from this years Nationals and they didn't even freak me out... this is good!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I went for a diet coke last night to get me through 'til breakfast.



That works for me..well diet Pepsi..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Tuesday*
> 
> *Chest/Shoulders*
> 
> ...



wow, very clean!  Even recording the gum eh?   I wasn't allowed gum   

That's awesome that your DB's go by 2.5's...in my gym, once you hit 25lbs..it only goes up in 5's


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi.
> I was just reviewing pics of the Tall Figure winner from this years Nationals and they didn't even freak me out... this is good!




You have this girl beat..no prob!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi.
> I was just reviewing pics of the Tall Figure winner from this years Nationals and they didn't even freak me out... this is good!




I'd do her


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'd do her



seriously?  









me too!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'd do her


  This is a shocker


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wow, very clean!  Even recording the gum eh?   I wasn't allowed gum
> 
> That's awesome that your DB's go by 2.5's...in my gym, once you hit 25lbs..it only goes up in 5's



Good morning Velvet... yeah, diet is going well again.    I will chew gum right up until two weeks out.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This is a shocker



No kidding!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet... yeah, diet is going well again.  I will chew gum right up until two weeks out.


You should try the tropical fruit sugar free Trident. It's my personal Fav


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You should try the tropical fruit sugar free Trident. It's my personal Fav



Alright, I will!  I've been stuck on the Juicy Fruit far to long now!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

_nt scribbles in his pad - Brit is back in training ... purchase shares in ANY gum comp.  _


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> _nt scribbles in his pad - Brit is back in training ... purchase shares in ANY gum comp.  _



 Good plan!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

mmmm  Gum :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Wow, your monkey is doing the rounds today!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, your monkey is doing the rounds today!




do you want to touch it?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Taryn backstage with Tanji Johnson at the SWFC Fall Classic... one pro and one in the making!   






Will hopefully have some soon of Taryn in action.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do you want to touch it?



Can I?!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can I?!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can I?!!!



I knew I should have made a bigger effort to go to Vegas ... Patrick is SILK baby, pure silk!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I knew I should have made a bigger effort to go to Vegas ... Patrick is SILK baby, pure silk!



Giddyup!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

*Wednesday*

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

5oz Chicken
Large Apple
Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 4*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

5oz Salmon
1 Cup Yam
2 Cups Broccoli

*Meal 6*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's


*Addtional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
Diet Coke

*Totals*

Cals 1890
Carbs 160g 29%
Protein 211g 47%
Fat 46g 23%


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

wow, you haven't eaten much today.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do you want to touch it?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wow, you haven't eaten much today.



I started late    I am eating Meal 2 now... but, I am up to 5 litres of water a day... and thanks to you spend a great deal of time in my bathroom.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I started late    I am eating Meal 2 now... but, I am up to 5 litres of water a day... and thanks to you spend a great deal of time in my bathroom.




It isn't the amount of time you spend in the bathroom, rather, what you do with that time and how you think of me while you are doing it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It isn't the amount of time you spend in the bathroom, rather, what you do with that time and how you think of me while you are doing it.



LOL, I need a tub like the one I had in Vegas!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, I need a tub like the one I had in Vegas!





mmmmmmmmm........LMAO.....here we go....back to the tub......  

*bunny noises*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmm........LMAO.....here we go....back to the tub......
> 
> *bunny noises*



 How long 'til the '05 Olympia


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Mushrooms?!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mushrooms?!


 are good


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mushrooms?!


 are illegal


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Good morning klmclean, Luke, Patrick and NT


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mushrooms?!


Smell funny


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

morning ... how is my most favorite BC'eanite?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning ... how is my most favorite BC'eanite?



Doing awesome thanks apart from the fact that my chest, hams and calves are KILLING ME!!! It's amazing how missing one week of training can make returning to the gym such a painful experience... it's all good though, I kinda like it, 'cept I can barely walk! lol   
And you, what are you up to, got today off of work?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope ... working _hard_ as usual.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Doing awesome thanks apart from the fact that my chest, hams and calves are KILLING ME!!! It's amazing how missing one week of training can make returning to the gym such a painful experience... it's all good though, I kinda like it, 'cept I can barely walk! lol
> And you, what are you up to, got today off of work?



Yep ... that first week back is a biatch. 

barely able to walk ......... hhmmmm ... that would make you easier to catch


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey woman... This is your personal food therapist checking in  How's the diet/cheats?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Yep ... that first week back is a biatch.
> 
> barely able to walk ......... hhmmmm ... that would make you easier to catch


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey woman... This is your personal food therapist checking in  How's the diet/cheats?



Good morning Lis!   
The diet is going great, I seem to have a grip on it!!!   
Yesterday I FINALLY received the video from the Nationals, being my own worst self critic I didn't like what I saw and was none to happy by the time it was over! I have a lot of work to do, it was good timing though... just added motivation.   
Last night Rod was bugging me, offering my DQ ice cream sandwich bars... fucker!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Rod is an ass


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Lis!
> The diet is going great, I seem to have a grip on it!!!
> Yesterday I FINALLY received the video from the Nationals, being my own worst self critic I didn't like what I saw and was none to happy by the time it was over! I have a lot of work to do, it was good timing though... just added motivation.
> Last night Rod was bugging me, offering my DQ ice cream sandwich bars... fucker!


Awwwww Nawwwwwwwww!!!!    Men


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Last night Rod was bugging me, offering my DQ ice cream sandwich bars... fucker!



that Rod ... he loves you to the ends of the earth ... offering you a ice cream bar.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

You can probably all guess where I told him to put his ice cream bars!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You can probably all guess where I told him to put his ice cream bars!



back in the freezer so they wouldn't melt?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

*Thursday * 

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Up 12/9/8 - 80/60/60
Narrow Grip Pull Down 12/8/8 - 80/90/90
Wide Grip Seated Row 8/12/12 - 110/100/100
DB Single Arm Row 8/8/8 - 52.5/52.5/52.5
Hyper Extension 12/12/12 - 160/160/160
Crunches/Reverse Crunches (Consecutive) 100/100

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

5oz Steak
Large Apple

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

6oz Chicken Breast
1 Cup Yam
2 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin 

*Meal 6*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 7*

3 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
1 Large Apple

*Additional*

4 Litres Water
Coffee
Diet Coke

*Totals*

Cals 2331
Carbs 187g 27%
Protein 240g 43%
Fat 73g 29%


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> back in the freezer so they wouldn't melt?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> back in the freezer so they wouldn't melt?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You can probably all guess where I told him to put his ice cream bars!



in your kid's hands


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> in your kid's hands



Hotter, darker and where the sun don't shine.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hotter, darker and where the sun don't shine.



oven


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oven



LMAO... I knew you would come up with something!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Nt is funny


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nt is funny



just filling in for Mad Max


----------



## jstar (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey BritChick 
I am following along, although I don't post much. I noticed I did the same exact back w/o as you today...except I did cable rows with a narrow grip and no abs. I had a killer w/o so I can just imagine how you must be feeling  

Everything is looking good.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

How are you today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey BritChick
> I am following along, although I don't post much. I noticed I did the same exact back w/o as you today...except I did cable rows with a narrow grip and no abs. I had a killer w/o so I can just imagine how you must be feeling
> 
> Everything is looking good.



Thanks for stopping by jstar, it was a good workout day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How are you today?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Ut oh.. are you mad at me?  I am getting a one emoticon answer.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ut oh.. are you mad at me?  I am getting a one emoticon answer.



If I was mad you would have got this one...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



 

I'm kidding, I'm kidding!   

Hey what's up Patrick?

I seem to have formed a new habit of doing my housework whilst listening to Lionel... it makes the housework go a lot quicker, well except for when I have to flop of the bed and sob for a few!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

few....I saw the finger and was like "what the fuck?".....lmao, then you doubled up on the "I'm kidding"!!! hahahahaahhahahahahhahaahaha.....that looks so funny to me!!

Yes, housework and Lionel is a wonderful thing.  I don't take time out to flop on the bed and cry.  I just cry right into them mop bucket.  It is easier that way.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> few....I saw the finger and was like "what the fuck?".....lmao, then you doubled up on the "I'm kidding"!!! hahahahaahhahahahahhahaahaha.....that looks so funny to me!!
> 
> Yes, housework and Lionel is a wonderful thing.  I don't take time out to flop on the bed and cry.  I just cry right into them mop bucket.  It is easier that way.



Well I did start with the multi-tasking (vacuuming and crying) but figured it might be a little dangerous, water and electric just don't mix well and when I cry, whoa baby watch out!   

How's training? I'm enjoying the new split!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

training is good.  Set a new PB in the standing overhead barbell press today.

glad you like the split.  the guy that helped you with that must be pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> glad you like the split.  the guy that helped you with that must be pretty fucking stupid.



You have NO idea!   
I just keep him around for his good looks and animal impersonations.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You have NO idea!
> I just keep him around for his good looks and animal impersonations.




bunny noises

http://www.rabbits.com/


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bunny noises
> 
> http://www.rabbits.com/


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

good night


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Night Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning sunshine


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

mornin' BC


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning Britty!!  End of week one...so how sore are ya girl?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

morning Mrs. BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Goodmorning Patrick, Jill, Luke, Velvet, NT   

Velvet I am sooooo freaking sore! lol  
Woke up in the middle of the night, went to sit up and whoa, my abs were on fire! lol Now I know why I started doing 50% weeks instead of taking complete breaks off  from training, I guess I should have eased into my workouts this week but that's so not me!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning BC


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

that's the spirit ... abs O fire!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning ncgirl


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's the spirit ... abs O fire!



Yep, want those abbies back, well they are still there, just a little gushy right now! lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Goodmorning Patrick, Jill, Luke, Velvet, NT
> 
> Velvet I am sooooo freaking sore! lol
> Woke up in the middle of the night, went to sit up and whoa, my abs were on fire! lol Now I know why I started doing 50% weeks instead of taking complete breaks off  from training, I guess I should have eased into my workouts this week but that's so not me!



ha ha, I know what you mean..i start training heavy on monday..and like you, I won't be easing into it..that's for wimps


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I know what you mean..i start training heavy on monday..and like you, I won't be easing into it..that's for wimps



I already feel your pain! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

*Friday*

*Meal 1*

8 Egg White
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

5oz Steak
1 Large Apple
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 3* 

1oz Chicken
2oz Salmon
1oz Steak
1 Cup Brown Rice
1 Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 5*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

6oz Salmon
1 Cup Yam
1 Cup Green Beans

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
2 Pieces Gum
Diet Coke

*Totals*

Cals 2255
Carbs 199g 32%
Protein 221g 42%
Fat 63g 27%


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

hey there my hottie from the West 

In Velvet's journal you mentioned something about a business you were looking at ... is it something you could share or is it _top secret_ until you have it set up?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

> Meal 1
> 
> 8 Egg White
> 1 Cup Oatmeal
> ...




couple questions:

1) no fat in meal 1?
2) meal 2 has staek which contains fat and a tsp of the UDOs.  How many grams of fat are in that meal?  maybe better to break it up and throw the tsp of UDOs in meal 1.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> couple questions:
> 
> 1) no fat in meal 1?
> 2) meal 2 has staek which contains fat and a tsp of the UDOs.  How many grams of fat are in that meal?  maybe better to break it up and throw the tsp of UDOs in meal 1.



Yes sir!   

Is it necessary to have fat in every meal?   Don't have this nutrition stuff down yet.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes sir!
> 
> Is it necessary to have fat in every meal?   Don't have this nutrition stuff down yet.



not neccesary..  I was just giving you food for though.  something to think about.  and asking just to know what your resoning was.  that's all.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey there my hottie from the West
> 
> In Velvet's journal you mentioned something about a business you were looking at ... is it something you could share or is it _top secret_ until you have it set up?



In the process of getting my PT certification NT and I've got girlies hitting me up to prep them for novice comps so hopefully I can make some money from all this eventually.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not neccesary..  I was just giving you food for though.  something to think about.  and asking just to know what your resoning was.  that's all.



No it's GREAT, I like you hounding me! lol
My reasoning?  You say that like you think I had some!   
Actually was just me being picky, seeing as I can't put the oil in my eggs anymore when I nuke them, it's was just more appealing to have it with the steak.
Swallowing that oil by itself is icky.   
But I see your point... guess I will have to stop being such a wimp.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

I like hounding your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like hounding your ass.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

I was fishing through your journal but I may have just missed any posts on your ab training. Just curious as to what you do for them?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was fishing through your journal but I may have just missed any posts on your ab training. Just curious as to what you do for them?



High reps work best for me Lis, I've tried various ways of training them over the years but it's what I like best and what I feel me gives me the best results esthetically.  I did weighted abs for a time but I started to look blocky very quickly. I usually do standard floor ab exercises crunches, oblique crunches, reverse crunches, bicycle etc., whatever the mood calls for on that particular day and I usually train abs 3 times per week.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks !!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

*Saturday* 

*Quads/Biceps/Triceps*

SM Squats 12/6/12/12 - 90/180/140/140
Hack Squats 12/12/12 - 90/90/90
Single Leg Incline Press 12/12/12 - 180/140/140
Leg Extensions 10/9/9 - 200/170/170
DB Seated Curl 12/9/6 - 27.5/32.5/32.5
DB Seated Hammer Curl 9/9/9 - 27.5/27.5/27.5
Skull Crushers 12/8/7 - 45/45/45
Kickbacks 12/10/12 - 17.5/17.5/17.5

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2* 

Can Tuna
1 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Carrots

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

5oz Salmon
1 Cup Yam
1 1/2 Cups Green Beans

*Meal 5*

5oz Chicken Breast
1 Large Apple
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
Diet Coke
3 Piece Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2011
Carbs 178g 32%
Protein 221g 47%
Fat 46g 22%


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman get your ass in here... enough of that bs! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

are you talking to yourself in here?


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Whoa.  Youve got some wickedly strong arms.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> are you talking to yourself in here?



If I said no would you believe me?!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whoa.  Youve got some wickedly strong arms.



Hey thanks!   And thanks for stopping by my journal.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey thanks!   And thanks for stopping by my journal.



It definitely looks like a fun journal... a little crowded, though. 

But honestly, youve got some awesome guns.  Nice work.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Cheat Day   * 

*Sunday*

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 3*

5oz Chicken Breast
1 Large Apple
2 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

2 Pieces Costco Cheese Pizza
1/2 Cup Cherry Nibs

*Meal 5*

1/2 Bag Safeway Light Butter Popcorn
2 Safeway Protein Bars - Fudge Brownie

*Meal 6*

3 El Monterey Quesadillas
Tbsp Blair's Original Sudden Death Sauce
6 Quaker Chocolate Covered Granola Bars   

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
2 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 3353
Carbs 430g 50%   
Protein 201g 24%
Fat 93g 26%


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

I thought you said cheat DAY..lol..not cheat last two meals

Nice diet tho!  
So it looks like you are doing 3 meals carb + protein and 3 meals protein + fat?  I was doing that last spring..doing a variation of it right now!

Strong Arms?  Look at them legs..holy crap girl...200 on leg extensions??? Way to go Britty!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought you said cheat DAY..lol..not cheat last two meals
> 
> Nice diet tho!
> So it looks like you are doing 3 meals carb + protein and 3 meals protein + fat?  I was doing that last spring..doing a variation of it right now!
> ...



Good morning Velvet!   
LOL hadn't finished editing my diet for the day when you viewed it, I had 3 quesadillas and 6 granola bars as my last meal of the day! LOL
My carbs, protein and fat aren't written in stone at this point, realistically I should be on carbs with every meal but some meals I just don't make it.   
My legs are sooooooooo fucking sore today, I mean seriously this is the worst they have ever been, sitting and standing is sheer agony and stairs, well let's just say I'm cursing a LOT!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Brit!

I wanted to stop in and finally grace the pages of your 1-derful journal!  

Good Luck!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi Brit!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and finally grace the pages of your 1-derful journal!
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks David.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning BC



Hey sexy, how's are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

well rested  

and your fine self ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Feeling a little ragged from DOMS but other than that doing great thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Doms?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.



okie dokie!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning



Good morning klmclean.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Rented a couple of movies last night The Stepford Wives which I watched with the kids, Glenn Close's workout had me in tears then that got my daughter started and neither of us could stop laughing... I am still chuckling today, more at the memory of the tears running down my little girls cheeks than anything else, there's nothing like laughing 'til you cry!   Also watched The Day After Tomorrow with Rod a bit later on, good flick, two out of two, makes a change, rented some real lemons lately. 

Another business venture in the makings right now to go along with my PT plans, thinking of breaking into fitness photography, my photographer wants to bring me on board and has offered to train me, get me started and loan me his equipment until I get established... he must like me! Sounds like a sweet deal and could blend nicely with all my other aspirations... we shall see, I can see 2005 is gonna be a busy year!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Rented a couple of movies last night The Stepford Wives which I watched with the kids, Glenn Close's workout had me in tears then that got my daughter started and neither of us could stop laughing... I am still chuckling today, more at the memory of the tears running down my little girls cheeks than anything else, there's nothing like laughing 'til you cry!   Also watched The Day After Tomorrow with Rod a bit later on, good flick, two out of two, makes a change, rented some real lemons lately.
> 
> Another business venture in the makings right now to go along with my PT plans, thinking of breaking into fitness photography, my photographer wants to bring me on board and has offered to train me, get me started and loan me his equipment until I get established... he must like me! Sounds like a sweet deal and could blend nicely with all my other aspirations... we shall see, I can see 2005 is gonna be a busy year!



That sounds great about the fitness photography!!  Definately fits with all the other stuff you want to do!  I must watch Stepford wives, I hadn't heard anything about it so I didnt' want to get it in case it sucked!!!  I bet I could convince my son to watch a girlie movie with me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That sounds great about the fitness photography!!  Definately fits with all the other stuff you want to do!  I must watch Stepford wives, I hadn't heard anything about it so I didnt' want to get it in case it sucked!!!  I bet I could convince my son to watch a girlie movie with me



Yeah it was great Velvet, just be prepared for a comedy, it's nothing like the first Stepford Wives, great cast though and lotsa laughs.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Stepford wives was quite good!  We rented it this past weekend as well.  Velvet, I think you'll like it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

*Monday*

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs*

HS Behind Neck Press 12/11/5/8/7 - 50/70/70/50/50
DB Standing Side Lateral Raise 12/12/12/6 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/27.5
DB Rear Delts 12/12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
Shrugs 15/15/15/15/15 - 52.5/47.5/52.5/52.5/52.5
Side Crunches/Bicycle 100 (50R/50L)/100 (Consecutive)

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

5oz Salmon
1 Cup Yam
1 Cup Green Beans

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
1 Large Apple

*Meal 5*

5oz Steak
1 Cup Yam
2 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1.5 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

6oz Chicken Breast
1 Large Apple

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
Diet Coke
2 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2538
Carbs 218g 31%
Protein 227g 37%
Fat 86g 32%


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover"


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

that song must be put to rest!  
Sorry to _steal_ your thunder, but that has got to stop ... my ears are bleeding.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

NT..........You suck


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NT..........You suck



and the wife says very appropriately at times


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "Do you come from a land down under?
> Where women glow and men plunder?
> Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
> You better run, you better take cover"



Haven't heard that one in years!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Haven't heard that one in years!



there is a good reason for that :


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> there is a good reason for that :



Hey now NT, don't you be stopping P singing in my journal,    I like it when he sings to me, especially Lionel.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

Did you actually measure the nibs??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

You do DB or BB shrugs, and why?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you actually measure the nibs??



Yes! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You do DB or BB shrugs, and why?



Hi Jake.   
I do DB shrugs, I prefer the mobility in my shoulders with DB shrugs, especially since my shoulders are so gimped and not at all symmetrical.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

> Hey now NT, don't you be stopping P singing in my journal,  I like it when he sings to me, especially Lionel.




I had a dream I had an awesome dream 
People in the park playing games in the dark 
And what they played was a masquerade 
And from behind of walls of doubt a voice was crying out 

Say you, say me; say it for always 
That's the way it should be 
Say you, say me; say it together 
Naturally


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I had a dream I had an awesome dream
> People in the park playing games in the dark
> And what they played was a masquerade
> And from behind of walls of doubt a voice was crying out
> ...



Awww... you're giving me goosebumps again.


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Britchick, well I'm new here and just start reading your first post from your log and OH WOW, let me tell you I'll read everything about you.  I'm starting a little bulk, so no need to said that, that I'll get inspired by your logs.

Good luck for your comp on april 2005, you are already amazing, just can't wait to see your final results and oh well, time for me to watch a great lady and read about what she is doing.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Hi Britchick, well I'm new here and just start reading your first post from your log and OH WOW, let me tell you I'll read everything about you.  I'm starting a little bulk, so no need to said that, that I'll get inspired by your logs.
> 
> Good luck for your comp on april 2005, you are already amazing, just can't wait to see your final results and oh well, time for me to watch a great lady and read about what she is doing.



Thanks for stopping by kim and for the compliments.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning Britty     I'm soooooooooooooooooooo sore   and the whole time I'm giving it my all, I'm thinking of how sore you were when you did..but that still didn't stop me...   Suckers for punishment.  Whatcha doing at the gym today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty     I'm soooooooooooooooooooo sore   and the whole time I'm giving it my all, I'm thinking of how sore you were when you did..but that still didn't stop me...   Suckers for punishment.  Whatcha doing at the gym today?



That's funny, I was thinking of you last night when I was trying to walk up the stairs in a normal fashion and Rod was behind me laughing at my lame attempt, I swear I have never been this sore! I was actually thinking I should have told Jennifer to 'ease' back into things! lol   
I had to switch my workouts up a little this week since there is no way in hell I am ready to train legs again yet and there are a couple of days this week that I will be without a car.  So today will be biceps, I think!    I have it written down upstairs in my log book, memory isn't what it used to be!     How about yourself and what did you train yesterday?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Biceps*

Standing BB Curl 9/7/5/9 - 60/60/60/50
Preacher Curl 15/15/5/15 - 45/55/65/55
Seated DB Hammer Curl 5/12/13 - 32.5/27.5/27.5
Concentrated Curl 12/9/7 - 22.5/22.5/22.5
Overhead Cable Curl 8/8/7/12 - 40/40/40/30

Great workout, got a wicked pump and my arms are fried, eating my post workout meal right now and the spoon is feeling heavy! lol   

*Meal 1*

4 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
Banana

 This was the result of a 3am hunger attack!

*Meal 2*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 3*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Large Apple

*Meal 4*

6oz Salmon
1 1/2 Cups Yam
2 Cups Green Beans

*Meal 5*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Large Apple

*Meal 6*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Udo's

*Additional*

4 Litres Water
Coffee
2 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2099
Carbs 232g 39%
Protein 181g 36%
Fat 56g 25%


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Tuesday*
> 
> *Meal 1*
> 
> ...


  oh damn. PB/banana... how long has it been... YUMMY!

 Good morning BC!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's funny, I was thinking of you last night when I was trying to walk up the stairs in a normal fashion and Rod was behind me laughing at my lame attempt, I swear I have never been this sore! I was actually thinking I should have told Jennifer to 'ease' back into things! lol
> I had to switch my workouts up a little this week since there is no way in hell I am ready to train legs again yet and there are a couple of days this week that I will be without a car.  So today will be biceps, I think!    I have it written down upstairs in my log book, memory isn't what it used to be!     How about yourself and what did you train yesterday?



ha ha, yes, the 'I just had great sex walk'...very familiar with it...that will be me tomorrow as today is leg day AND I missed leg day last week..double whammy!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh damn. PB/banana... how long has it been... YUMMY!
> 
> Good morning BC!



Good morning GG!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Tuesday*
> 
> *Meal 1*
> 
> ...



That HAS to be like the best meal in the world...I like to take the banana and dip it right in the pb jar   Just add chocolate and you've got perfection in a meal!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, yes, the 'I just had great sex walk'...very familiar with it...that will be me tomorrow as today is leg day AND I missed leg day last week..double whammy!



Hope you have a good workout!    Go easy!!! (Lesson learnt   )


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

:bounce:  Hi Kerry


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

boo


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Hola Senora!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning fellas.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Like the new avitar, my you're photogenic


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Like the new avitar, my you're photogenic



Thanks klmclean, you should see the hundreds of shitty pics I have in storage... if you take enough you are bound to get a few decent ones!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks klmclean, you should see the hundreds of shitty pics I have in storage... if you take enough you are bound to get a few decent ones!


I don't believe it, I can't see you ever taking a bad picture


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I don't believe it, I can't see you ever taking a bad picture



You shouldnt.  When you look like Kerry does, there is no such thing as a bad picture.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You shouldnt.  When you look like Kerry does, there is no such thing as a bad picture.



   I love you.   

Okay confession time... I recently purchased National Velvet on dvd for me and my daughter to watch, never seen it before and she's quite into horses just as all girlies are! lol  It was a great chick flick, extremely cheesy in places and we both had a good sob!   God I am SUCH a wuss!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I love you.
> 
> Okay confession time... I recently purchased National Velvet on dvd for me and my daughter to watch, never seen it before and she's quite into horses just as all girlies are! lol  It was a great chick flick, extremely cheesy in places and we both had a good sob!   God I am SUCH a wuss!


Just don't let it happen again, and we'll call it even.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

G'morning Kerry :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Britty!!    

How's the legs today..you in recovering yet?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

> How's the legs today..you in recovering yet?



they can't hurt that bad.  All she does are smith machine squats.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Kerry    How are you? Meal 1 sounds yummy!!    I like to mash up my bannana, mix in some peanut butter, add a little ff whip cream, stick it between two graham crackers and pop it in the freezer.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

> I like to mash up my bannana, mix in some peanut butter, add a little ff whip cream, stick it between two graham crackers and pop it in the freezer.



Hey brit, you should defenitly try this meal.  It will look great on your ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey brit, you should defenitly try this meal.  It will look great on your ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Patrick, Luke, Velvet, ncgirl, GG


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they can't hurt that bad.  All she does are smith machine squats.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry    How are you? Meal 1 sounds yummy!!    I like to mash up my bannana, mix in some peanut butter, add a little ff whip cream, stick it between two graham crackers and pop it in the freezer.



It does sound good... might have to try that on my cheat day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty!!
> 
> How's the legs today..you in recovering yet?



They are getting there, I can walk again without wincing, lol, how are you feeling?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>



 ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey brit, you should defenitly try this meal.  It will look great on your ass.



 And you know that that is exactly where it would head as with everything I eat!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wednesday*

*Chest/Abs*

SM Incline Press 12/8/3/6 - 40/50/50/40
DB Bench Press 11/7/7/10 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/27.5
Pec Deck 12/12/12 - 100/100/100
Cable Crossovers 10/10/10 - 30/30/30
Cruches/Oblique Crunches (Consecutive) 100/100 

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
Banana

*Meal 3*

5oz Salmon
1 Cup Sweet Potato
2 Cups Green Beans

*Meal 4*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 5*

5oz Chicken Breast
1 Large Apple 
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

Myoplex Vanilla Cream
1 Cup So Good Soy

*Meal 7*

4 Tbs Peanut Butter
4 Tbs Honey
Banana

*Additional*

5 Litres Water 
Coffee
2 Diet Cokes

*Totals*

Cals 3018
Carbs 348g 42%
Protein 259g 35%
Fat 76g 23%


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi NT, how are you? Looking like a fine sunny day here in BC, a tad fridgid maybe!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> They are getting there, I can walk again without wincing, lol, how are you feeling?



ha ha, that's good!  My ass hurts, hammies hurt..whole upper body really hurts from Monday...but my quads are fine   But I usually don't feel the full effect of Leg DOMS until tonight and tomorrow morning...upper body I usually feel first thing the next day


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

Things are good.  Sun is shining, the snow has melted .............. but now _that_ season is beginning.  I'm sure we'll have _that_ music being piped into the elevators and outside too soon.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, that's good!  My ass hurts, hammies hurt..whole upper body really hurts from Monday...but my quads are fine   But I usually don't feel the full effect of Leg DOMS until tonight and tomorrow morning...upper body I usually feel first thing the next day



I always feel my workouts two days later, rarely the day after.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>



bitch




> And you know that that is exactly where it would head as with everything I eat!



yup  




> I'm sure we'll have that music being piped into the elevators and outside too soon.



Lionel Richie??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Things are good.  Sun is shining, the snow has melted .............. but now _that_ season is beginning.  I'm sure we'll have _that_ music being piped into the elevators and outside too soon.



Here NT, just for you... you are dying for this, I can tell!   

Sings...

I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a Hippopotamus will do
Don???t wanna a doll
No dinky-tinker toy
I want a hippopotamus
To play with and enjoy

I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
I don???t think Santa Claus will mind, do you?
He won???t have to use
A dirty chimney flue
Just bring him threw the front door
That???s the easiest thing to do

I can see me now on Christmas morning
Creeping down the stairs
Oh, a joy and what surprise
When I open up my eyes
To see a Hippo-Hero standing there

I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a Hippopotamus will do
No crocodiles, no rhinoceroses
I only like Hippopotamuses
And Hippopotamuses like me too

Mom says a Hippo will eat me up, but then
Teacher says a Hippo is a vegetarian
There???s lots of room for him
In our two car garage
I???d feed him there, and wash him there, and give him his massage

I can see me now on Christmas morning
Creeping down the stairs
Oh, a joy and what surprise
When I open up my eyes
To see a Hippo-Hero standing there

I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a Hippopotamus will do
No crocodiles, no rhinoceroseses
I only like Hippopotamuseses
And Hippopotamuses like me too


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

you have such a lovely singing voice.  who would have guessed?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have such a lovely singing voice.  who would have guessed?



stop stealing my thunder


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Ho Brit!   Being silly again?  It always looks like so much fun in here!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> stop stealing my thunder




ok


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ok


I'm just kidding baby. I swear. When I yell it is only because I love you. I wont do it again, I promise.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding baby. I swear. When I yell it is only because I love you. I wont do it again, I promise.




ok


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey hottie!!! Luuuuuuuuuuv the new avi!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!!! Luuuuuuuuuuv the new avi!



Thanks Jill.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Ho Brit!   Being silly again?  It always looks like so much fun in here!



I am never silly, this is a serious journal damnit!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Definately becoming a huge fan of chiros!  
In the short time I have been seeing one, my shoulder symmetry has leveled out beyond all expectations, I am getting far less headaches and neck pain than ever before and even when I do get the occassional headaches the severity it soooo much less. Oh and did I mention he's cute ta boot!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thursday*

*Legs*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/10 - 135/135/155    
Butt Blaster 12/12/12 - 140/140/140
Single Leg Incline Press 12/12/12 - 140/140/140
SM Wide Plie Squats 12/6/8 - 140/180/160
Lying Leg Curl 12/12/12 - 60/60/60
Hack Squat - Calf Raises 10/10/10 - 270/270/270
Seated Calf Raises 15/12/12 - 100/100/100
Donkey Calf Raises 10/10/10 - 240/240/240

This workout felt awesome!   

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

6oz Salmon
1 Cup Sweet Potato

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

6oz Steak
1 Cup Yam
2 Cups Mixed Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

5oz Chicken
1 Large Apple
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 7*

Cinnamon Raisin Bagel
2 Tbsp Light Philidelphia Cream Cheese
4 Tbsp Peanut Butter

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
Diet Coke
4 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 3022
Carbs 263g 32%
Protein 267g 37%
Fat 101g 31%


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Definately becoming a huge fan of chiros!
> In the short time I have been seeing one, my shoulder symmetry has leveled out beyond all expectations, I am getting far less headaches and neck pain than ever before and even when I do get the occassional headaches the severity it soooo much less. Oh and did I mention he's cute ta boot!


I bet he charges by the feel.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey what's with all the singing going on in this thread?  I can hear it all the way over at the training forum


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey what's with all the singing going on in this thread?  I can hear it all the way over at the training forum



Hi Paynne, thanks for stopping by... any special requests?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I bet he charges by the feel.



Good morning Max... this might explain his fees!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Paynne, thanks for stopping by... any special requests?



do the requests have to pertain to singing?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ... any special requests?


Can you do, "I'm too sexy for Pat's fingers?"


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> do the requests have to pertain to singing?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>





that's quite an answer.  It will take me a little while to figure it out.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's quite an answer.  It will take me a little while to figure it out.



It's my coded secret message to you.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Can you do, "I'm too sexy for Pat's fingers?"




 
I'm too sexy for pat's fingers too sexy for pats fingers 
Too sexy by far 
And I'm too sexy for my hat 
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm too sexy for pat's fingers too sexy for pats fingers
> Too sexy by far
> And I'm too sexy for my hat
> Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that



That was quite, quite beautiful Patrick.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's my coded secret message to you.



 ... I think I decoded it much much different than you intended.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

I had salmon yesterday too!

IF I had to choose between a healthier fat...egg yolks of pb what would YOU recommed???? (not on taste either, cause I know everyone would pick pb )


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I think I decoded it much much different than you intended.



Are you sure???!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey babe, check out that Xbob thread you made today.  Crono is posting insults about your kids.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I had salmon yesterday too!
> 
> IF I had to choose between a healthier fat...egg yolks of pb what would YOU recommed???? (not on taste either, cause I know everyone would pick pb )



I am no nutritionist so you might wanna double check this but I would go for peanut butter as I believe it is lower in saturated fats, just don't go crazy on it but then you know that.  
Peanuts are also one of the best forms of folic acid which makes it good for women in their child bearing years.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey babe, check out that Xbob thread you made today.  Crono is posting insults about your kids.



That's my job!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought your job was to look "purty," and smile for the audience.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Going through with getting them a game console huh?  I bet it keeps em out of your hair for a while 

How is your day going?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Going through with getting them a game console huh?  I bet it keeps em out of your hair for a while
> 
> How is your day going?



Hellooooo baby.   

Nice to see ya. Yep getting them the Xbox, I figure it will a wonderful tool for blackmailing the little buggers into doing their chores! lol

Day is going alright... how are you doing?

I saw that 215lbs before P questioned it and was like HOLY FUCK! lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

I am doing shitty!  Been looking at apartments, and all the ones I like are 700+ a month.  So unless I go live in the ghetto(400 a month or so) then I may have to put my BB lifestyle on hold.  Oh well...

Yea, yea... laugh it up!  I will be there one day


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am doing shitty!  Been looking at apartments, and all the ones I like are 700+ a month.  So unless I go live in the ghetto(400 a month or so) then I may have to put my BB lifestyle on hold.  Oh well...
> 
> Yea, yea... laugh it up!  I will be there one day



Not laughing at all... time for you to move out eh?

What about roommate... perish the thought?!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

I meant laughing about my curls 

No, no roomate.  I dont play well with others lol  I am just getting tired of BS shit.  I will send my resume back East next week, and if that doesnt pan out, then I will get a place here and start attending school.  My company will pay for my degree as long as its business related.  Drawback is I have to stay with them for 2 years I believe.  Worst case, is I borrow from them for a while, and then just pay it back.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am doing shitty!  Been looking at apartments, and all the ones I like are 700+ a month.  So unless I go live in the ghetto(400 a month or so) then I may have to put my BB lifestyle on hold.  Oh well...
> 
> Yea, yea... laugh it up!  I will be there one day


Hey....I have some where I work over here for $625 on special...Move in now, you get the rest of Nov. free, take a 3rd floor we have a co that moves for free, and.....$283 off Dec!!  Oh..thats 707 Sq Ft with w'd, HUGE garden tub, mirco, dishwasher, icemaker.....

But its here in Houston.  No ghetto apt where I work.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Can you get me a job in Houston?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

doing?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

I honestly don't care   Maybe something with career opportunities?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I meant laughing about my curls
> 
> No, no roomate.  I dont play well with others lol  I am just getting tired of BS shit.  I will send my resume back East next week, and if that doesnt pan out, then I will get a place here and start attending school.  My company will pay for my degree as long as its business related.  Drawback is I have to stay with them for 2 years I believe.  Worst case, is I borrow from them for a while, and then just pay it back.



Hey, it's great that your company will pay for you to get a degree, might be at least worth thinking about and 2 years will go by fast.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't really have many peeps that I know with job connections.  have you searched Monster.com?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

No, I need to though.  I also need to save up a bit of money(maybe a month or so).


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, it's great that your company will pay for you to get a degree, might be at least worth thinking about and 2 years will go by fast.



Thats 4 years for a degree(or longer, since I work full time) and then 2 years after.. so 6+ years.  Nont know if I can handle being here that long


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats 4 years for a degree(or longer, since I work full time) and then 2 years after.. so 6+ years.  Nont know if I can handle being here that long



Gottcha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm too sexy for pat's fingers too sexy for pats fingers
> Too sexy by far
> And I'm too sexy for my hat
> Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that



  bravo darling, bravo


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice to see ya. Yep getting them the Xbox, I figure it will a wonderful tool for blackmailing the little buggers into doing their chores! lol


ah yes, it works well, michael has those game consoles..I call them 'babysitters' in a box', but you have to be careful...or they BECOME the game 


Morning Britty 

Funny, all the new technology out there and now they are bringing back the old Atari games..you just plug the joydick into your tv and away you go...he got ms. pacman and asteroids for his b-day and he plays it more than the damn $300 machine!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning K!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello bombshell....


I am catching up with everyone today, since I am not "yet" having a lot to do and it's still early.....
I see you all had a blast at Olympia...Believe me, I was there in spirit.....

Anyway, just passing by to say hi.....so


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Funny, all the new technology out there and now they are bringing back the old Atari games..you just plug the *joydick* into your tv and away you go...he got ms. pacman and asteroids for his b-day and he plays it more than the damn $300 machine!



I don't know if anyone caught this yet ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone caught this yet ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you sure???!!!



pretty much 

although it's quite intriguing to think otherwise.  


Oh ... good morning BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ah yes, it works well, michael has those game consoles..I call them 'babysitters' in a box', but you have to be careful...or they BECOME the game
> 
> 
> Morning Britty
> ...



Damn those old Atari games sound good to me... I would even be able to play them! lol  
I hear ya about kids 'becoming' the game, this is why I have put off getting ANY kind of video games for so long.  Their bio dad 'became' the machine... it was way out of control, he was out of the house two weeks before my daughter even noticed he was missing because he never spent any time with the kids anyway, pretty sad!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone caught this yet ...



OMG!!! Too fucking funny... what's on your mind Velvet?!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Ivy, Tony.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pretty much
> 
> although it's quite intriguing to think otherwise.
> 
> ...



Oh ye have little faith! lol

Good morning NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh ye have little faith! lol
> 
> Good morning NT.



interesting


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone caught this yet ...



isn't that what it's called?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn those old Atari games sound good to me... I would even be able to play them! lol
> I hear ya about kids 'becoming' the game, this is why I have put off getting ANY kind of video games for so long.  Their bio dad 'became' the machine... it was way out of control, he was out of the house two weeks before my daughter even noticed he was missing because he never spent any time with the kids anyway, pretty sad!



Ya, that is very sad Britty   

Bio dad    I use the term 'sperminator' myself


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Too fucking funny... what's on your mind Velvet?!



*
SEX...HOT STEAMY SEX!!​*


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *
> SEX...HOT STEAMY SEX!!​*


 
 ROFLMAO


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, that is very sad Britty
> 
> Bio dad    I use the term 'sperminator' myself



Well the kids call him their bio dad! lol 
I call him Captain Action or Donkey Bollocks!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

OMG... what's with all this 'hot steamy sex' going on in my journal?!  
Hmmm... these thoughts seem to familiar to me... must be something in the air I guess!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

ha ha, I like Captain Action


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG... what's with all this 'hot steamy sex' going on in my journal?!



I was just about to ask the same thing.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh wow..  I want some hot steamy sex.

Hi Kerry.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh wow..  I want some hot steamy sex.
> 
> Hi Kerry.



Ya see what I mean   ... it's going around!   

Hey Jake.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

*Friday*

*Meal 1*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

5oz Steak
1 Large Apple
1 Tsp Udo's 

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

7oz Chicken Breast
2 Cups Sweet Potato
2 Cups Mixed Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's 

*Meal 5*

BioX Xtreme Protein 32 - Rocky Road

*Additional*

3.5 Litres Water
Coffee
Starbucks SF FF Venti Vanilla Latte
2 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2282
Carbs 223% 37%
Protein 225g 41%
Fat 52g 22%


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Kerry  
Have a great weekend! Got anything exciting planned?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> Have a great weekend! Got anything exciting planned?



Thanks Kerri   
Tomorrow I plan to train and then go Christmas shopping and on Sunday I am going to brunch with a girlfriend and then to the theatre to see Bridgette Jones - The Edge of Reason.     What are your plans?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Going shopping, shopping, shopping. Old Navy and Pier 1 Imports just opened here yesterday, so I must go and fill a cart with stuff I probably don't really need. Merry Christmas to me   I'm also planning on renting that movie called "Supersize Me", you've probably heard about it, it's a documentary where a guy lives on McDonalds three meals a day and what it does to his body. It was supposed to be a three month study but after 30 days the doctors told him he had to stop or he would die. He now has permanent liver damage. It just came out on video so I'm going to rent it tomorrow night (and hopefully I'll never want to eat McDonald's again  ) Let me know how the Bridgette Jones movie is, I was thinking of going to see that with my girlfriends as well. Have fun shopping, I know I will


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Going shopping, shopping, shopping. Old Navy and Pier 1 Imports just opened here yesterday, so I must go and fill a cart with stuff I probably don't really need. Merry Christmas to me   I'm also planning on renting that movie called "Supersize Me", you've probably heard about it, it's a documentary where a guy lives on McDonalds three meals a day and what it does to his body. It was supposed to be a three month study but after 30 days the doctors told him he had to stop or he would die. He now has permanent liver damage. It just came out on video so I'm going to rent it tomorrow night (and hopefully I'll never want to eat McDonald's again  ) Let me know how the Bridgette Jones movie is, I was thinking of going to see that with my girlfriends as well. Have fun shopping, I know I will



Supersize Me is a great flick, you'll enjoy it I bet and be quite disgusted at the same time!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

hey Brit!  Happy Saturday ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey Brit!  Happy Saturday ...



Wow... you're starting your 'Happy Saturday' greetings early!   
Right back at ya NT.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Starbucks SF FF Venti Vanilla Latte
> 2 Pieces Gum




Only 2 pieces of gum all day??? I spent $25 on gum yesterday at Costco!

Oh, you should buy shares in starbucks!!! Ive been dying to try the gingerbread latte...BUT I checked out the website!  Bad bad bad  

Let me know how Bridget Jones is-Me and my Gf want to go see it too


----------



## jstar (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Britchick!

Just catching up on your journal...and now I want a banana w/PB 

Wow, my goals are very similar to your careerwise. I want to get my cert. and start training and just see where that takes me. In a way I am terrified because it isn't what I went to school for and starting over in a new career is always scary..but I love fitness and I think if you love your job then you are going to be successful. Maybe I am to idealistic, I dunno. Anyways you are doing a great job and have a great weekend. You just reminded me to call my friend because we are suppose to go see Bridget Jones too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Only 2 pieces of gum all day??? I spent $25 on gum yesterday at Costco!
> 
> Oh, you should buy shares in starbucks!!! Ive been dying to try the gingerbread latte...BUT I checked out the website!  Bad bad bad
> 
> Let me know how Bridget Jones is-Me and my Gf want to go see it too



Hi Jill, thanks for stopping by!   
Yeah, my gum consumption is wayyyy down from what it normally is, I dare say when I start my cutting diet that that is when I will once again become a gum fiend!   
My SF FF lattes aren't soooo bad and (cals 210/carbs 30/protein 20/fat 0) I do like my specialty coffees! lol  Just one more thing that will soon be gone from the diet, no dairy when cutting.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hi Britchick!
> 
> Just catching up on your journal...and now I want a banana w/PB
> 
> Wow, my goals are very similar to your careerwise. I want to get my cert. and start training and just see where that takes me. In a way I am terrified because it isn't what I went to school for and starting over in a new career is always scary..but I love fitness and I think if you love your job then you are going to be successful. Maybe I am to idealistic, I dunno. Anyways you are doing a great job and have a great weekend. You just reminded me to call my friend because we are suppose to go see Bridget Jones too



Oh hey I am with ya on the being terrified on changing career directions, I'm 34 and still figuring out what the hell I want to do when I grow up and being a competitive figure athlete/personal trainer/fitness photographer is a far cry from being a legal secretary! lol  
Good luck with all of your goals.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 20, 2004)

Bridget Jones is a cute movie!   I could so relate to alot of it!  Its a chick flick.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

*Saturday*

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Down 12/5/12/12 - 90/105/90/90
Narrow Grip Pull Down 12/10/9 -90/100/100
T-Bar Row 10/10/10 - 70/70/70
Single Arm DB Row 12/10/10 -50/45/45
Crunches/Side Crunches/Bicycle (Consecutive) 50/50/100

*Cheat Day*


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

I had allsorts today


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I had allsorts today



mmmm allsorts    deciding now whether tonight or tomorrow will be a cheat day.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Supersize Me is a great flick, you'll enjoy it I bet and be quite disgusted at the same time!


 
Yuck! I am cured of ever eating at McDonald's again. Especially after seeing how they make the chicken McNuggets


----------



## BritChick (Nov 21, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Yuck! I am cured of ever eating at McDonald's again. Especially after seeing how they make the chicken McNuggets



If you rented the DVD did you watch the additional interviews?  
There was a interview that talked about how the cattle are kept and treated and that in one burger alone you are getting thousands of different cattle.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, I rented the DVD, but I didn't see any additonal interviews at the end. Maybe I shut if off to soon   Anyway, it really makes you think about eating meat.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

special song for you.....


"When you make love, do you look in the mirror?
Who do you think of?
Does he look like me?
Do you tell lies?
And say that it's forever?
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see?
Ooh babe
Ooh yeah
When you're alone, do you let go?
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show?
Ooh c'mon
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
I know you think that love is the way you make it
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it
No!
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need"


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babe! 

Why is Patrick still singing?   ^


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Chick     I watched Supersize me the other weekend,    I'll never eat at Mickey D's again.  But................. they didn't say anything about Wendy's


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> special song for you.....
> 
> 
> "When you make love, do you look in the mirror?
> ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

*Monday*

*Hams/Glutes/Biceps/Calves*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/9/9 - 135/155/165   /155
Seated Leg Curl 12/12/12 - 120/120/120
Iso Glute 12/12/12 - 70/70/70
Standing BB Curl 12/12/12 - 50/50/50
Concentrated Curl 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
Donkey Calf Raises 15/13/10 - 240/240/240
Hack Squat - Calf Raise 10/10/10 - 270/270/270
Seated Calf Raise 15/15/15 - 100/100/100

Awesome workout today, 165lbs on deads felt _fucking_ heavy!!!   

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

8oz Steak
1 Large Apple

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

3oz Salmon
2oz Chicken
2oz Steak
1 Cup Sweet Potato
4 Cups Mixed Veggies

*Meal 5* 

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

1/2 Herb's Chocolate Chip Cookie

*Additional*

3 Litres Water
Coffee
6 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2685
Carbs 247g 36%
Protein 245g 39%
Fat 69g 25%

Oops... low on the water intake today.   

Had a great weekend, got some Christmas shopping done... couldn't believe what a zoo the mall was!!!
Sunday I went to see Bridgette Jones The Edge of Reason with a girlfriend, it was awesome!    You know it's a good flick when you get to both laugh and cry!   
Oh and I made my last payment on my tits... yipeeeee! lol   
I love getting debts paid off.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh and I made my last payment on my tits... yipeeeee! lol


 You're halarious! How did you pick/find your doctor??? Im doing some research Steve said he'd pay 1/2


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

WAHOOO on the TITS PAID IN FULL  


Shit yer strong girl..nice w/o


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Kerry, Congratulations on paying off your.........


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You're halarious! How did you pick/find your doctor??? Im doing some research Steve said he'd pay 1/2



I actually went to my GP and asked if he could recommend some good surgeons.  
He recommended one who he had watched perfom a breast reduction, he said his work was quote 'beautiful', lol, he also said if a surgeon can do a good job with a reduction then augmentation is a breeze.
I met with the surgeon and liked his personality right away, I am a sarcastic bugger and make jokes a lot even with serious issues so I took in a spawn toy with bodacious knockers with me to the consultation and said "can you make me look like that?"... he saw the humour in it and then upon consultation the cheeky bastard said "well your not giving me a lot to work with here!"   
Actually he was really good though, I had quite a lot of concerns especially in light of the fact my mum had had breast cancer and a masectomy, he answered all my questions thoroughly and went over the whole procedure and risks etc.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>



LOL hi Max... nice tongue.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice ti...eyes, beautiful!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> If you rented the DVD did you watch the additional interviews?
> There was a interview that talked about how the cattle are kept and treated and that in one burger alone you are getting thousands of different cattle.



I used to work in a slaughter house.  After a day there, you will know if you were meant to eat meat 

Hi Kerry!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I used to work in a slaughter house.  After a day there, you will know if you were meant to eat meat
> 
> Hi Kerry!



Hello baby, how are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

I like getting kisses 

Doing well.  Tired though, didnt sleep well.  How has your day been?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like getting kisses
> 
> Doing well.  Tired though, didnt sleep well.  How has your day been?



  There's another one for ya then!
My day has been good, busy... just about done on the Christmas shopping, I've cut way back this year, just can't afford to go crazy.
Off to pick up the kids now... back soon.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Britty 

What are you training today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Goooooood morning! How's it going? Almost done wtih christmas shopping! wow! you move fast! hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning ladies   

Velvet today is chest and shoulders day... probably my favourite split!  

GG, yup, I am almost completely done with the Christmas shopping, I love it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 wtf?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Hmmm... is this good or bad?!   

Morning Patrick   

Guess what... I finally have music on my mp3 player, it did require me spending about 2 more hours at my computer last night cussing profusely and devouring one of your cookies in frustration!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> wtf?




hahahhhahahhahahaha..................that was me geing a whore in Kerry's journal.....lol.  because she whores mine up all the time....dirty british/canadians.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... is this good or bad?!
> 
> Morning Patrick
> 
> Guess what... I finally have music on my mp3 player, it did require me spending about 2 more hours at my computer last night cussing profusely and devouring one of your cookies in frustration!




my cookies.....you b+tch.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Looks like an Ex-lax moment.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

hummmmmmmmmm, so now we are sharing cookies?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahhhahahhahahaha..................that was me geing a whore in Kerry's journal.....lol.  because she whores mine up all the time....dirty british/canadians.



Right that's it... you obviously want some so I'll pop over to your journal to deliver you your daily ration of filth.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmmm, so now we are sharing cookies?



Ha ha, not really, the FDA stopped me mailing them so now I have to eat them all to myself... it's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha ha, not really, the FDA stopped me mailing them so now I have to eat them all to myself... it's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



 Watch it grow sucker!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Watch it grow sucker!




I am watching.........lol.

that ass is so fat it has its own area code....hahaha


(too late....I know I am already stupid...haha, I beat ya to that one....Bling Bling!!!)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

morning Mrs.BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs.BC



Good morning... where the heck have you been?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

G'morning BC


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

been busy taking care of the new puppy.  I remember now why we only had one child.  This is almost as bad.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> been busy taking care of the new puppy.  I remember now why we only had one child.  This is almost as bad.


What kind?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> been busy taking care of the new puppy.  I remember now why we only had one child.  This is almost as bad.



Awww... I want a puppy soooo bad! lol  My kids would love one too.
In reality though I know I am more of a cat person, I love the fact that I can torment the hell out my cat and he will still love me, I can give him affection when_I_ feel like it and if I happen to ignore him for a day or two he really couldn't care less as long as he has food... besides he always snuggles up with me at night, he likes to make a bed for himself in my hair, his loud purring I can handle I am just not keen on him kneeding my scalp with his claws.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Chest/Shoulders*

DB Incline Press 10/8/7/5 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Bench Press 9/9/9/9/ - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Flys 12/10/9/8 - 20/20/20/20
Cable Standing Side Laterals 15/15/12/12 - 10/10/10/10
DB Standing Forward Raise 15/15/15/15 - 15/12.5/12.5/12.5
DB Rear Delts 15/12/11/9 - 17.5/22.5/22.5/22.5

Great workout and I am definately seeing some gains in my delts!   

*Meal 1*

1/2 Herb's Chocolate Chip Cookie

*Meal 2*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 3*

5oz Steak
1 Large Apple

*Meal 4*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese

*Meal 5*

6oz Chicken
1 1/2 Cups Sweet Potato
4 Cups Mixed Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 6*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Banana
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 7*

Herb's Peanut Butter Cookie

*Additional*

5 Litres Water
Coffee
4 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 3540
Carbs 411g 46%
Protein 249g 30%
Fat 88g 24%


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can give him affection when_I_ feel like it and if I happen to ignore him for a day or two he really couldn't care less as long as he has food... besides he always snuggles up with me at night, he likes to make a bed for himself in my hair, his loud purring I can handle I am just not keen on him kneeding my scalp with his claws.


 Are you talking about cat or husband?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

Max ... he's a rotty/shepard cross.  The missus wanted a small lap dog and I wanted a dog with a big bark.  So I comprimised and got .............. ok, I didn't comprimise at all.    I got a large puppy who will grow up to eat small children.  Good thing our daughter is growing ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Are you talking about cat or husband?



LOL, you think I feed my husband?!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Great workout!  I can't believe how strong your rear delts are..I think mine are wimpy..they look good, but they aren't that strong


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Great workout!  I can't believe how strong your rear delts are..I think mine are wimpy..they look good, but they aren't that strong



Hey, it's ALL about looks baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Meal 1*
> 
> 1/2 Herb's Chocolate Chip Cookie


Hey, where's the other half of the chocolate chip cookie?  Can I have it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the other half of the chocolate chip cookie?  Can I have it?


 who is herb and where can i find his cookies?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL hey girls these protein cookies are awesome, they are made locally by one of Canada's National competitors, they are freaking huge, about the size of a small plate, no sugar added and taste delicious... some of them pack close to 1000 cals per cookie though!   
I usually allow myself the occasional protein bar prior to 16 weeks out but these babies have taken their place... only trouble is having them in the freezer is very dangerous, I can hear one calling my name right now but I have a date lined up with some chicken and sweet potato instead.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>



You even look hot while sleeping.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You even look hot while sleeping.


AMEN


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

What a cute picture.........


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

aw, yer kitty loves her mommy prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fisk fisk

Good morning Britty  (post # 2001   )  Those cookies sound yummy, but I KNOW they'd call my name too, and I usually come to my name


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...and I usually come to my name


 really? your name? i usually come to... well... never mind. 

 hahahahahahahahah yes. those cookies sound great. I want to try one.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> really? your name? i usually come to... well... never mind.
> 
> hahahahahahahahah yes. those cookies sound great. I want to try one.




I KNEW someone would twist taht around..figured it would be a guy tho   like P-diddy-o


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I KNEW someone would twist taht around..figured it would be a guy tho   like P-diddy-o


 I'm a female version of p-diddy-o. Expect no less from me. hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> aw, yer kitty loves her mommy prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fisk fisk
> 
> Good morning Britty  (post # 2001   )  Those cookies sound yummy, but I KNOW they'd call my name too, and I usually come to my name



Ha ha, well I have to admit I came again myself last night at 3am!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha ha, well I have to admit I came again myself last night at 3am!


 YOU SEE? I'm not the only one!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha ha, well I have to admit I came again myself last night at 3am!



 
we that with or without Rod?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we that with or without Rod?


Girls don't need a rod every time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Unbelievable how much smut is in this journal, I"m SHOCKED...SHOCKED  I say!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> I'm a female version of p-diddy-o. Expect no less from me. hahahahaha!




hAhahahahahaha.......yes, you are a female version of me.....hahaahaah


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Girls don't need a rod every time.


why not uncle Max?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> why not uncle Max?


Not sure, but apparently we're replaceable.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wednesday*

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Ups 12/6/9/9 - 60/50/60/60
Narrow Grip Pull Downs 6/8/8 - 100/90/90
Wide Grip Seated Row 12/10/10 - 110/120/120
DB Single Arm Row 8/8/8 - 52.5/52.5/52.5
Hyper Extensions 12/12/12 - 160/160/160
Crunches/Reverse Crunches (Consecutive) 100/100

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

3oz Steak
1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Large Apple

*Meal 3*

Perfect Whey
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

Perfect Whey
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 5*

6 Quesadillas

*Addtitional*

3 Litres Water
Coffee
Starbucks Venti SF FF Vanilla Latte
6 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2633
Carbs 237g 34%
Protein 209g 33%
Fat 94g 33%


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Not sure, but apparently we're replaceable.



settling right in with the married mans' way of thinking ... good to see you're not fighting it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> settling right in with the married mans' way of thinking ... good to see you're not fighting it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Psst... I love a British accent.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Psst... I love a British accent.



Anytime you need a Brit accent fix say the word and I'll call ya.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww... I want a puppy soooo bad! lol My kids would love one too.
> In reality though I know I am more of a cat person, I love the fact that I can torment the hell out my cat and he will still love me, I can give him affection when_I_ feel like it and if I happen to ignore him for a day or two he really couldn't care less as long as he has food... besides he always snuggles up with me at night, he likes to make a bed for himself in my hair, his loud purring I can handle I am just not keen on him kneeding my scalp with his claws.


This looks like me at night, except I have four cats on my fricken head  
Actually, two in my armpit, one curled up on my butt and one on my head. I don't dare roll over and disturb anyone. Gheesh! But I don't think I could sleep without them. I've got pictures of three of them in my gallery, you should check them out. They're adorable


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Britty!    I LOVE my cats, however, my bed is MY bed   I don't share with furballs, besides I move too much they wouldn't like sleeping with me!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning ladies.   
Hey Velvet I can't relate to being a fidget in bed, I toss and turn a lot too.  
Rod wonders why the cat still WANTS to sleep with me since if he gets too over zealous with those claws in my scalp he gets airtime leaving the bed!   
And some nights I just am too hot to be wearing a Davy Crocket kitty hat on my head.
I have managed to train Link pretty well though on not using his claws, a few nights of flicking his paws every time he sunk a nail in my head and he now (for the most part) tucks his paws in! lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies.
> Hey Velvet I can't relate to being a fidget in bed, I toss and turn a lot too.
> Rod wonders why the cat still WANTS to sleep with me since if he gets too over zealous with those claws in my scalp he gets airtime leaving the bed!
> And some nights I just am too hot to be wearing a Davy Crocket kitty hat on my head.
> I have managed to train Link pretty well though on not using his claws, a few nights of flicking his paws every time he sunk a nail in my head and he now (for the most part) tucks his paws in! lol



ha ha, too funny
I almost had a heart attack about a month ago...the head of my bed is right under one of my bedroom windows..well Lucy (white calico) decided to try and stuff her fat ass on the window ledge in the middle of the night..but she couldn't fit and thus fell right on my face..pussy pussy in my face in the middle of the night is scary   I thought someone put a pillow over my face to kill me   She got air that night too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, too funny
> I almost had a heart attack about a month ago...the head of my bed is right under one of my bedroom windows..well Lucy (white calico) decided to try and stuff her fat ass on the window ledge in the middle of the night..but she couldn't fit and thus fell right on my face..pussy pussy in my face in the middle of the night is scary   I thought someone put a pillow over my face to kill me   She got air that night too


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

morning Mrs.Britty


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

morning BC 

How is my favorite West Coast hottie?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Happy Friday Britty


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Cats are a friggin' menace! I just don't get what y'all see in the furry little fuckers.  

Typical example of cat behavior: one of my relatives just got bitten and/or scratched by one (and got a major infection as a result)....and he's the only one the cat really loves in that family!!?!?!  What the fuck is that?  

And don't even get me started on the little hairy football my...*gulp*...wife grew up with.  She's got too many scars to count. 
(Now, I get retribution every time we visit her folks.  One swift, uplifting kick at a time!  )


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning NT, Velvet, Max   

Max... you got it all wrong buddy, cats are wonderful beasts to torment... you really should try it sometime, sure you get the occasional war wound but it's all in good sport! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

*Friday*

*Quads/Biceps/Triceps*

SM Squats 12/12/8/10 - 140/160/180/160
Hack Squat 12/12/8/12 - 90/90/110/90
Single Leg Incline Press 6/10/10 - 180/140/140 
Leg Extensions 15/11/10 - 100/100/100
DB Standing Curl 8/8/7/6 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Seated Hammer Curl 13/8/8/7 - 27.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Skull Crushers 12/10/8/7 - 50/55/55/55
Kickbacks 25 - 17.5

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Additional*

2 Litres Water
Coffee

Great workout today, felt really strong again, workouts have been consistently good lately.
Just recieved word from my sponsors today that they will be renewing their contract with me for another year... wahooooo!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

That's great news!

So with that said, we can start our Vegas 2005 countdown to celebrate


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning NT, Velvet, Max
> 
> Max... you got it all wrong buddy, cats are wonderful beasts to torment... you really should try it sometime, sure you get the occasional war wound but it's all in good sport! lol


 Weapons of choice for tormenting cats: laser pointers, scotch tape on paws. 

 Hi Kerry!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Weapons of choice for tormenting cats: laser pointers, scotch tape on paws.


Guess I'm just old fashioned, I prefer my foot up it's...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> That's great news!
> 
> So with that said, we can start our Vegas 2005 countdown to celebrate



You mean you haven't started YET?! I have.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Weapons of choice for tormenting cats: laser pointers, scotch tape on paws.
> 
> Hi Kerry!



Excellent stuff Ivy, glad to see you know about the fine art a kitty torture... scotch tape along the spine works quite nicely too as does making your cat perform the Macarena and YMCA!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi BritChick or better said BrickAbs    I know that abs are all about dropping BF to low level by a clean eating plan and the add of cardio's, but I'm curious to know how you work YOU GREAT ABS. Are you doing something really special or it's only genetics. This is my weaker part and eventhough my Bf is low, probably not enough to see a small little plate with real good definition. Any secrets behind your success


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> Hi BritChick or better said BrickAbs



or brick shit


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

NO, NO,NO,NO, NO bad boys    Brick Abs, I WANT THOSE LIKE THAT


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> or brick shit



one more time     I did it for you Girl, just in case you are not in line.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Hi BritChick or better said BrickAbs    I know that abs are all about dropping BF to low level by a clean eating plan and the add of cardio's, but I'm curious to know how you work YOU GREAT ABS. Are you doing something really special or it's only genetics. This is my weaker part and eventhough my Bf is low, probably not enough to see a small little plate with real good definition. Any secrets behind your success



Well I wouldn't say it's ONLY genetics... I would never give my Dad THAT much credit!!!  
I am very fortunate though in that regard, not to say I don't work my ass off for my abs too, I do!  For me high reps is what works best, I started in with the high rep ab workouts as a teen, have tried some different types of workouts throughout the years but always resorted back to high reps because it's what works best for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

Brit...when is your show???

Can I sponsor you with a suit?  I need the exposure.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> or brick shit



You're such a turd Patrick.   

Looks like kim's taken care of ya though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

meaniee


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...when is your show???
> 
> Can I sponsor you with a suit?  I need the exposure.



YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!!!!!      

My first comp is April 23rd. 

Okay, sorry, got a wee bit excited there! lol 
Hey, this could be awesome Jodie, I can advertise for you on my website which should be up by the end of the year at the very latest.  Plus once I get my personal training business up and running, I hope to be training girls for competitions so I could have lots of work for ya.


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> meaniee



I don't have those strong abs, but a STRONG BICEPS


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm excited!!   I'll send you a few links to the fabric I am getting from ebay.  Real pretty hologram stuff!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm excited!!   I'll send you a few links to the fabric I am getting from ebay.  Real pretty hologram stuff!



I'm REALLY excited... you just made my day! lol

Are ya thinking one-piece or two-piece suit?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

we can do both if you want.   Hologram stuff looks good in two's.  I have lots of panne velvets and reg. velvets for ones.  

~> one of the holograms http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=943&item=6133755681&rd=1


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

This is the blue hologram


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> This is the blue hologram




god that maneqiun has an amazing body.  Can I borrow her when you are done??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> we can do both if you want.   Hologram stuff looks good in two's.  I have lots of panne velvets and reg. velvets for ones.
> 
> ~> one of the holograms http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=943&item=6133755681&rd=1



Wow, if you are up to tackling both suits you won't find me turning the offer down! lol
I love that blue hologram, is that fabric from the link the same as the bikini, it looks a little darker?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

Jodie question for you, I know you are knew at this, have you done any underwired one pieces?  From what I hear it's not easy and as yet I haven't found anyone who does them... just curious.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

It's basically the same but it is darker.  I have red and a coral pearl color coming.  Have a red velvet with glitter specs, blue with glitter specs..all kinds.  I'll take some pics of it all and we can find a color you like.  PLus I am still buying more.  Drug Craig to the fabric store today.  Poor thing!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

I can figure them out.  I have done one before.  Need to work on getting the straps that go around the neck in the right place.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I can figure them out.  I have done one before.  Need to work on getting the straps that go around the neck in the right place.



Hey if you think you can do an underwire that would be fantastic... the one-pieces tend to flatten me out it would be nice to have a suit to sort of bring the girlies up and in! lol
I am already tentatively thinking blue for the two-piece and black for the one-piece, I know I like those colours... I can't tell ya how excited I am! lol  :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

I have this.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I have this.....



What do you think of that for the one-piece or am I better with a velvet?  
I do like the material.   
I will drop you a line a bit later on with some other stuff I want to just mention to ya.
I will be back later on... off to put up another Christmas tree!   
Thanks Jodie.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

That is a velvet. 
Just has a wet look to it.  

I'll be around til 8ish, then have to get ready to go out with Craigie.

Eww.....another tree?  I don't think I am having a tree this year.  Just don't feel like the mess of putting it up.  Plus Katy's whip like tail sends the bulbs flying.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god that maneqiun has an amazing body.  Can I borrow her when you are done??



What would you do with it?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god that maneqiun has an amazing body.  Can I borrow her when you are done??


Nope....My Mom wants her back.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What would you do with it?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Kerry


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Kerry, what' happening?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

Just finished this one.  Its a choc. brown color.  None padded top.  Thought I would give one of those a try.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That is a velvet.
> Just has a wet look to it.
> 
> I'll be around til 8ish, then have to get ready to go out with Craigie.
> ...



Okay, then let's use that black velvet for the one-piece that material looks awesome!!!

Just finished the second tree, kids are great... 50 decorations all on one branch and the rest of the tree is bare!     Now for the window lights,   I'm having a blast here, got the fire going and Christmas tunes belting out... it's so much more fun now the kids are getting older.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Jake   (You like kisses   )

Hello David, "what's happening?"... a lot of mess getting the Christmas decs up... round 2! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate decorating for christmas. Lisa and I haven't done it for 4 years


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

haven't done decorating! Not "it", LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I hate decorating for christmas. Lisa and I haven't done it for 4 years



LMAO and I was gonna say there's the second thing we have in common!!!   
Ah, kids make the decorating worthwhile, plus it was my mums favourite time of year so I remember her this way... it's always pretty quiet though, Rod goes home to his parents every year between Christmas and New Years.
How was thanksgiving?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

*Saturday*

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs*

HS Behind Neck Press 12/7/8/4/6 - 70/70/60/60/50
DB Standing Side Laterals 12/12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 12/10/8/6 - 120/120/120/120
DB Shrugs 15/15/12/15/15 - 62.5/62.5/62.5/52.5/52.5
Crunches/Bicycle (Consecutive) 100/100


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Kerry  

Velvet recommended a protien powder to me by Perfect Whey, the chocolate peanut butter, she said it's awesome. I asked her about the other flavors but she said to ask you because she hasn't tried them. Have you tried the chocolate or strawberry?  If so, are they good? I'm going to be ordering some tomorrow on line.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> Velvet recommended a protien powder to me by Perfect Whey, the chocolate peanut butter, she said it's awesome. I asked her about the other flavors but she said to ask you because she hasn't tried them. Have you tried the chocolate or strawberry?  If so, are they good? I'm going to be ordering some tomorrow on line.



Yep, I use their Vanilla Cream, Chocolate Fudge, Chocolate Peanut Butter and Strawberry Ice, they are all great!   
I think they were adding a new flavour last I heard, Blueberry, haven't tried that one, not even sure if it's out yet.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep, I use their Vanilla Cream, Chocolate Fudge, Chocolate Peanut Butter and Strawberry Ice, they are all great!
> I think they were adding a new flavour last I heard, Blueberry, haven't tried that one, not even sure if it's out yet.


Thanks Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



OMG... it's THAT face again!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey there girlie!  I can't believe that offer from Jodie, that's soooooooooooooooooooooo generous!  And what better way to advertise then on your buff bod!      Looking forward to your website too!!!!

Did you have a splendiferous weekend?  I saw the tree trimming story..   can I ever relate...that's why michael has his own tree now...altho, now that he's older he manages to cover a few more branches!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep, I use their Vanilla Cream, Chocolate Fudge, Chocolate Peanut Butter and Strawberry Ice, they are all great!
> I think they were adding a new flavour last I heard, Blueberry, haven't tried that one, not even sure if it's out yet.


 I've recently heard things about BLUEBERRY flavored foods... that they're made from the substance secreted from the anal glands of beavers. Castoreum. I'm just not eating anything blueberry-flavored, except fresh blueberries from now on.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 See here and here.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

I met my old lover 
On the street last night 
She seemed so glad to see me 
I just smiled 
And we talked about some old times 
And we drank ourselves some beers 
*Still crazy afler all these years 
Still crazy after all these years *


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've recently heard things about BLUEBERRY flavored foods... that they're made from the substance secreted from the anal glands of beavers. Castoreum. I'm just not eating anything blueberry-flavored, except fresh blueberries from now on.



What REALLY concerns me about this is that someone, somehow discovered this choice piece of information... what the hell were they doing tasting a beavers ass?!   

Good morning Ivonne.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



For a brief moment I thought this was directed at me!   

Good morning Patrick, thanks for the song, you know I like it when you sing to me first thing in the morning.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey there girlie!  I can't believe that offer from Jodie, that's soooooooooooooooooooooo generous!  And what better way to advertise then on your buff bod!      Looking forward to your website too!!!!
> 
> Did you have a splendiferous weekend?  I saw the tree trimming story..   can I ever relate...that's why michael has his own tree now...altho, now that he's older he manages to cover a few more branches!



Good morning Velvet.   
Yeah, Jodie's offer is awesome and I am STOKED!!!   
Had a great weekend thanks, didn't do much but it was productive and had some fun hanging with the kids.
How was your weekend?


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

I tried blueberry protein by PVL, (whey gourmet) was pretty good-except it didnt mix well, kinda lumpy.ewwwwwwwww
I prefer to stick with vanilla


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Purchased my flight ticket for the Arnold Classic   ... it set me back $720


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Purchased my flight ticket for the Arnold Classic   ... it set me back $720


 oh my god that makes me wanna cry. hahahahaha i hope mine's not that expensive!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh my god that makes me wanna cry. hahahahaha i hope mine's not that expensive!



Nah it's just because I live on the freaking other side of the world! lol  Also I had to get cancellation and medical insurance for the US... can't take the risk when I have kids here, if they got sick I would have to cancel and that's
an expensive flight to lose.  Apparently my flight to Winnipeg will only be around $400... I need to get this one paid off before I book the next though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> For a brief moment I thought this was directed at me!
> 
> Good morning Patrick, thanks for the song, you know I like it when you sing to me first thing in the morning.



LMAO it was directed at you you crazy wanker.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO it was directed at you you crazy wanker.


 oh great, now I feel stupid. hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Purchased my flight ticket for the Arnold Classic  ... it set me back $720


I would'a picked you up and drove you?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I would'a picked you up and drove you?



That would be one freaking long drive! lol 
Actually I didn't realize how long the flight would be, I leave Wednesday night at 7:30 pm and arrive Thursday morning at 5:30am... eek!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Monday

*Hams/Glutes/Biceps/Calves*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/10/5 - 135/155/165/*175*  
(I am woman hear me roar GRRRRRRRRR   )
Lying Leg Curls 8/12/10/10 - 70/60/60/60
Iso Glute 12/12/12 - 70/70/70
Standing BB Curl 15/12/12/12 - 50/50/50/50
Concentrated Curl 10/10/10/10 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
Hack Squat - Calf Raise 12/10/9/9 - 270/270/270/270
Seated Calf Raise 15/15/15/12 - 100/100/100/100
Donkey Calf Raise 12/10/7 - 240/240/240

This was an awesome workout for me, felt strong and had a lot of heart today... getting 12 reps for the last three sets of bicep curls was tough but listening to Angus belting 'Thunderstruck' got me through it.   Calves were completely exhausted by the time I was done with them. Feeling great right now... a good workout always makes my day.   

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
Banana

*Meal 3*

6oz Chicken Breast
1 1/2 Cups Sweet Potato
4 Cups Mixed Veggies
2 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tsp Udo's

*Additional*

2 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry



Hello...
A Greek boyfriend eh... smart cookie!!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello...
> A Greek boyfriend eh... smart cookie!!!


 His mom is Greek and his dad is French, it's quite the combination


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice PR!  I thought that they were normal, not SLDL?  Be more specific


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PR!  I thought that they were normal, not SLDL?  Be more specific



Thanks babe   SLDL is _normal_ for me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning Kerry!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning miss buff...what's on the schedule for today?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Tuesday  Hope you'll have a great great day


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning girlies...   I soooo tired this morning!

Hmmm, today, training shoulders then off to get nails done where I think I will most likely fall asleep again, it wouldn't be the first time!    Then I really should start writing some letters for the peeps back home in the UK, I usually write a bunch of letters at this time of year and send them with Christmas cards letting folks know what I've been up to... gawd, I really don't feel like doing it though, maybe I will procrastinate a little longer.   

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning BC



Good morning NT, how's the weather in your part of the country?  
Had our first sprinkling of snow overnight.   
I also figured out why I was so bloody cold all day yesterday, the thermosat had been bumped down I guess and the heat was set to 50 degrees farenheit... brrrr.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Chest/Shoulders*

DB Incline Press 12/12/7/7 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Bench Press 9/9/9/9 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Pec Deck 12/7/7/11 - 110/120/120/110
Cable Standing Side Laterals 15/12/7 - 10/10/10
Cable Standing Forward Raises 11/10/10 - 10/10/10
HS Iso Seated Side Laterals 4/6/9/7 - 40/30/30/30
DB Rear Delts 12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5

Another good workout for me, reps of incline press were up and 20lbs up on pec deck.
Had a very blonde moment this morning on the HS Iso Side Lat machine... never used it before so really didn't know how much weight I would need so put on 20lbs... nothing, added another 20lbs... still nothing (no lightbulbs going on yet!), added another 10lbs thinking there is no way in hell I should be able to do that much, still nothing, then the light DID go on... I was loading the the wrong bars, the ones where you unrack... duh, yes felt like a right fucking plonker!   

*Meal 1*

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 2*

Perfect Whey
Banana

*Meal 3*

6oz Chicken
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

*Meal 4*

1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

*Meal 5*

6oz Chicken
2 Cups Sweet Potato
2 Cups Mixed Veggies
2 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tsp Udo's

Okay, I mixed the oatmeal in with the cottage cheese, don't know what the hell I was thinking that was bloody repulsive!   

*Additional*

3 Litres Water
Coffee
6 Pieces Gum

*Totals*

Cals 2319
Carbs 255g 41%
Protein 241g 44%
Fat 37g 15%

Not drinking enough water lately, have a tough time drinking water when I am so damn cold all the time, hmmm maybe time to start drinking some herbal tea throughout the day as a means to increase fluids.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Had a very blonde moment this morning on the HS Iso Side Lat machine... never used it before so really didn't know how much weight I would need so put on 20lbs... nothing, added another 20lbs... still nothing (no lightbulbs going on yet!), added another 10lbs thinking there is no way in hell I should be able to do that much, still nothing, then the light DID go on... I was loading the the wrong bars, the ones where you unrack... duh, yes felt like a right fucking plonker!


  ROFLMAO


----------



## hu1k (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Had a very blonde moment this morning on the HS Iso Side Lat machine... never used it before so really didn't know how much weight I would need so put on 20lbs... nothing, added another 20lbs... still nothing (no lightbulbs going on yet!), added another 10lbs thinking there is no way in hell I should be able to do that much, still nothing, then the light DID go on... I was loading the the wrong bars, the ones where you unrack... duh, yes felt like a right fucking plonker!


Hahahaha, at least you caught it before you went around bragging to all your buddies how strong you are.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, at least you caught it before you went around bragging to all your buddies how strong you are.



Now THAT would have been embarrassing!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

weather - great.
reason - no snow so it's hard to get this silly Christmas ho ho season off and going. 

With that said, we did go out and get two trees for our house.  The livingroom one is almost done and the family room one is a work in progress.  Our new family addition thinks it's a toy for her, so it should be an interesting December.  It would be fun to let her have at it after Christmas 

What is a plonker?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> weather - great.
> reason - no snow so it's hard to get this silly Christmas ho ho season off and going.
> 
> With that said, we did go out and get two trees for our house.  The livingroom one is almost done and the family room one is a work in progress.  Our new family addition thinks it's a toy for her, so it should be an interesting December.  It would be fun to let her have at it after Christmas
> ...



Two trees... like your style!   

Plonker - Brit slang for a stupid person!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



I can feel the love.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can feel the love.




I have some 'love' for you to feel


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, hello there


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have some 'love' for you to feel



Giddyup!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Kerri, how are ya?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, except my diet is waaaaay off track! Oh, well, only I can fix that


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning miss buff   Have you gone to any christmas parties yet..or have people over for Christmas celebrations? It's Dec 1st..time to break out the egg nog..actually I think egg nog is    but you get the gist


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Okay, except my diet is waaaaay off track! Oh, well, only I can fix that



Today is a brand new day.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning miss buff   Have you gone to any christmas parties yet..or have people over for Christmas celebrations? It's Dec 1st..time to break out the egg nog..actually I think egg nog is    but you get the gist



How can you possibly NOT like rum and egg nog   mmmmmmmm
No Christmas parties yet, my nail tech wants me to go out and party with her and her girlfriends on the 18th at a rather exclusive club downtown Vancouver, (upper class peeler bar from what I gather! lol) I think the tables are like $100 each but she has a friend who has contacts and can get us in the club and a table for free, I guess it's one where all the celebs like to hang out when they are in town shooting movies and where the Canucks hang out... not that I would now a hockey player if I saw one! lol
She's also trying to get me to buy a membership to the Firefighter's Club   she knows that come January I won't be going out partying anymore, anyhow I said I'd only buy a membership if the club will guarantee at least 20 good looking firefighters in uniform on any given night.   
I am also trying to arrange a fitness/figure 'girls night in/sleepover' at a my place for when Rod is out of town at Christmas, we've been planning on doing this for a while and it will be a gas if I can pull it off.   
How about yourself, what do you have lined up?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

a sleepover ... can I come?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> a sleepover ... can I come?



If you prepared to entertain 20 fitness/figure girlies!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

entertain?  

Do you mean with magic tricks?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> entertain?
> 
> Do you mean with magic tricks?



Hmmm, maybe, what can you do with your wand?!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe, what can you do with your wand?!


make it grow and grow and grow ....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> make it grow and grow and grow ....



Okay, you just got yourself an invite!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

I want to cum on the sleepover party.........I mean come to the sleepover party.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, you just got yourself an invite!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll bring the handcuffs and nightsticks if I can cum also.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'll bring the handcuffs and nightsticks if I can cum also.




LMAO!!!  Good form DG!  Good form!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Today is a brand new day.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'll bring the handcuffs and nightsticks if I can cum also.



I already have the handcuffs so just bring the nightsticks!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I already have the handcuffs so just bring the nightsticks!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want to cum on the sleepover party.........I mean come to the sleepover party.


Sheeesh, If I had a nickle for everytime I made that 'error'


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want to cum on the sleepover party.........I mean come to the sleepover party.



Hey, I missed this earlier Patrick... I'd expect you to crash the party anyway.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Luke.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I already have the handcuffs so just bring the nightsticks!


You got it!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


Don't you be so shy......................I expect you to be there!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

IM orgy


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> IM orgy



Yeah, so much for girl's night!   

Hiya handsome, how are ya doing today?   

I'm in a good mood today, went to the mall to try to find my son a cowboy hat for the Christmas concert (no I don't have a clue why he needs a cowboy hat!) but ended up seeing a sale on at one of the stores for 45% off all Nike, Reebok and Addidas clothing... oops, I now have two more pairs of sweats and two new sweatshirts... I am still without cowboy hat though!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Doing well, thanks.  Happy to see that your in a good mood


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn, where are you today, woman!?


----------



## Paynne (Dec 2, 2004)

Maybe we should move this thread to the sexual health forum


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn, where are you today, woman!?



I'm here.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Update damnit!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Update damnit!



Okay, okay!   

*Thursday*

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Ups 9/7/12/7 - 50/50/60/60
Narrow Grip Pull Downs 6/9/9 - 100/90/90
Wide Grip Seated Row 10/6/12 - 120/130/120
DB Single Arm Row 10/7/7/10 - 52.5/57.5/57.5/52.5
Hyper Extensions 12/7/12 - 160/170/160
Incline Crunches 50

Good workout overall, cut abs short though due to wicked cramps, no biggie.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Have you upped your Vit C?

Nice DB rows, you are stronger than me lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you upped your Vit C?
> 
> Nice DB rows, you are stronger than me lol



Thanks Jake.   

No haven't upped the Vitamin C, guess I could ... hadn't really thought about it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Echinacea(sp) is supposed to help too


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Echinacea(sp) is supposed to help too



Aww thanks sweetie for taking care of me.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Get Well Soon


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Get Well Soon



Thanks Luke.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

Hope you'll feel better


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I can make you a get well card if you want.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can make you a get well card if you want.



Would ya?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Hope you'll feel better



Thanks kim.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Would ya?




I'll seal it with cum......I mean a kiss.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll seal it with cum......I mean a kiss.



LMAO   ... well it didn't take long to stoop to this level this moring did it?!  You're great you can make 'anything' sound so twisted!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO   ... well it didn't take long to stoop to this level this moring did it?! You're great you can make 'anything' sound so twisted!


 OMFG. hahahahahahahahahaha every time i come to your journal to see how your training is going, I feel like I accidentally clicked on the sexual health forum instead. hahahahaha! I love it. hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OMFG. hahahahahahahahahaha every time i come to your journal to see how your training is going, I feel like I accidentally clicked on the sexual health forum instead. hahahahaha! I love it. hahahahaha!



I know it reads more like porno literature than a serious training journal!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

> You're great you can make 'anything' sound so twisted!



thanks, I try.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know it reads more like porno literature than a serious training journal!


 I don't think any of us has a truly "serious" training journal. It's all a bunch of smut journals, peppered with the occasional mention of a training session or meals, if we can even FIND those, among all this smut. isn't it great?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't think any of us has a truly "serious" training journal. It's all a bunch of smut journals, peppered with the occasional mention of a training session or meals, if we can even FIND those, among all this smut. isn't it great?




I want mine to be serious but Britchick keeps fucking me up.....I want to start a new one.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want mine to be serious but Britchick keeps fucking me up.....I want to start a new one.


 I dare you. It will be smut-ridden within the first five posts (and I"m being generous, because really i think it will be within the first two posts).

 I guarantee it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I am serious in my journal.....everyone else comes in and pumps loads all over it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am serious in my journal.....everyone else comes in and pumps loads all over it.


 God,  you make it sound like bukake. 

 Besides, you know you like it. It makes you feel special


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

Bukake.........

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Bukake.........
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 What? What'd i say?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want mine to be serious but Britchick keeps fucking me up.....I want to start a new one.



Oh sure blame me!   I'm just trying to keep up with you and at the same time break the stigma that us Brits are prudes!!!   

If you watch carefully I am about to post a serious journal entry, don't blink or you may miss it!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

*Friday*

*Quads/Biceps/Triceps*

SM Squats 12/12/9/*6 * - 140/160/180/*200*
Hack Squats *10/6/7* - *110/130/130*
Single Leg Incline Press 8/8/*8/6 * - 180/200/*220/240*
Leg Extensions *8*/6/6 - *200*/200/200
DB Standing Curl 10/*5*/8/6 - 32.5/*37.5*/32.5/32.5
DB Seated Hammer 7/7/7/6 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Skull Crushers 10/*10*/3/10 - 55/*60*/60/55
Kickbacks 12/12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5

Got to the gym feeling like shit and really run down, not looking forward to training legs at all and pretty much expected nothing special from this workout... this is why I am so glad I DON'T stay home when I have a cold, this was by far my best workout in a long time. LOTS of new personal bests, all bolded above.  Hack Squats up 20lbs, Single Leg Incline Press up 30lbs   , DB Standing Curls up to 37.5lbs... woohoo!   
Still deciding right now whether I in fact need to vomit or not but I don't care it will be worth it anyway! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Friday*
> 
> *Quads/Biceps/Triceps*
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOD! THat's a f*cking AWESOME workout!  Congrats on all those PBs! WOWOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

britchick.....strong like bull!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> britchick.....strong like bull!!!



... and stubborn as mule.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD! THat's a f*cking AWESOME workout!  Congrats on all those PBs! WOWOWOWOWOWOW!



Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Friday*
> 
> *Quads/Biceps/Triceps*
> 
> ...



WOW    200 on the squat is awesome...I'll have to try harder to catch up to you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Beastly leg extensions!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not impressed with that squat!!

a) you aren't going deep enough (I know you don't go ATG)
b) GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE SMITH MACHINE
c) GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE SMITH MACHINE
d) GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE SMITH MACHINE
e) GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE SMITH MACHINE


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not impressed with that squat!!
> 
> a) you aren't going deep enough (I know you don't go ATG)
> b) GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE SMITH MACHINE
> ...



Fuck you very much!   
a) you are right I don't go ATG on squats, I do on hack squats though.
b) I tried some bb squats at home and it's was baaaaad, I seriously can't seem to get myself in proper alignment, it feels extraodinarily awkward and I think I risk fucking up my knees and back more by doing them this way.
c) so... fuck you!
d) bite me!
e) i love you.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

a) that is great!!  hack squats ass to the grass can fuck the shit up out of your knees.
b) don't make foolish biomechanics statments to me that you can't defend.  Nothing better for the back and knees than REAL SQUATS!!  Why can't you do them?  because you squat in the smith machine and have no clue how to drive through your center of gravity.  Aren't there trainers at your gym taht can help you out??
c) fuck you very much
d) come over here and I will
e) I love you too


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a) that is great!!  hack squats ass to the grass can fuck the shit up out of your knees.
> b) don't make foolish biomechanics statments to me that you can't defend.  Nothing better for the back and knees than REAL SQUATS!!  Why can't you do them?  because you squat in the smith machine and have no clue how to drive through your center of gravity.  Aren't there trainers at your gym taht can help you out??
> c) fuck you very much
> d) come over here and I will
> e) I love you too



a) so ATG hacks are bad because? I have always done them this way! lol
b) no the trainers who are at my gym - as you call it perform curtsy squats!!!! 
okay so when I tried to squat with the barbell my upper body seems to be too far forward and I can't seem to adjust myself properly... unless I find someone who can show me this properly I guess I will just have to wait 'til Vegas next year... IF I happen to see someone who squats properly I will ask them for some assistance but they seem to be few and far between.
c) no FUCK YOU
d) I'm cumming
e) I love you more.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

a) I'll let you think it out for yourself.  You are taking classes in this stuff now.  I'll give you a hint......compression and sheering forces...
b) curtsy squats huh.  No one squats the same way.  How far is your body leaning forward?  are your feet on the ground or do your heels come up?  You are tall and have a long torso.  i would expect a generous lean from you.
c) fuck you very hard
d) I can't waite for you to cum.  I am cumming now!!
e) no, I love you more.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

b) curtsy squats huh.  No one squats the same way.  How far is your body leaning forward?  are your feet on the ground or do your heels come up?  You are tall and have a long torso.  i would expect a generous lean from you.

My head seems too far forward, my tits are over my knees. knees are just out past toes, can't get back any further, heels stay on the ground, seems to create a lot of discomfort in my lower back and mid back just with the bar alone... not sure how my scoliosis would effect squats, as far as going ATG, past 90 degrees and I am in some serious pain, my torso tips alot too on the decent.
I just read that people with long femurs can put a block under the heels to prevent this tipping and also ATG squats can only be executed by people with supple ankles and short femurs... the short femur I definately don't have.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> b) curtsy squats huh.  No one squats the same way.  How far is your body leaning forward?  are your feet on the ground or do your heels come up?  You are tall and have a long torso.  i would expect a generous lean from you.
> 
> My tits are over my knees and my head seems too far forward, heels stay on the ground, seems to create a lot of discomfort in my lower back and mid back just with the bar alone... not sure how my scoliosis would effect squats, as far as going ATG, past 90 degrees and I am in some serious pain.




you suck.....i have to see you squat.  and I want to see your tits over my face....I mean over your knees.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry to interrupt.  It feels almost indecent to interrupt these two  

I'd think scoliosis would be a pretty big factor here.  My wife has a rod in her back from scoliosis and as good an exercise as squats are I wouldn't even let my wife do them. ......if she exercised that is


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you suck.....i have to see you squat.  and I want to see your tits over my face....I mean over your knees.



Just edited the previous post... reading stuff about the effect of long femur on squatting.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt.  It feels almost indecent to interrupt these two
> 
> I'd think scoliosis would be a pretty big factor here.  My wife has a rod in her back from scoliosis and as good an exercise as squats are I wouldn't even let my wife do them. ......if she exercised that is




depends on how bad the scoliosis is.  A lot of women have scoliosis.  A lot of times it is functional though and they can do normal things.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt.  It feels almost indecent to interrupt these two
> 
> I'd think scoliosis would be a pretty big factor here.  My wife has a rod in her back from scoliosis and as good an exercise as squats are I wouldn't even let my wife do them. ......if she exercised that is



Hey, don't be apologizing, I like when people interrupt!!!    

Hmmm... I haven't been told NOT to squat but then I haven't asked whether I should be either! lol
I am just trying to figure out why the heck I can't squat properly with a bb, thing is part of me thinks maybe I'm not so far off with it and that it just feels awkward because I am so used to the SM.
I may send Patrick a vid clip of me squatting so he can laugh hysterically at me and tear me apart a little more! lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2004)

> I may send Patrick a vid clip of me squatting so he can laugh hysterically at me and tear me apart a little more! lol



It isn't the form of your squat that I care about. Rather, the clothing you are wearing (or aren't wearing) will be what is important to me.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It isn't the form of your squat that I care about. Rather, the clothing you are wearing (or aren't wearing) will be what is important to me.



Is this what you tell your clients too???


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

I go home for the day and log in, and yep, sure enough the smut is still flying in here.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I go home for the day and log in, and yep, sure enough the smut is still flying in here.



Isn't it great!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Isn't it great!


 Yes, some of your best work, I must say


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

You will both be at the AC.  Maybe squat there?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You will both be at the AC.  Maybe squat there?


 Are you going to the AC too?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

There is a 1% chance that I might.  But I doubt it.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 5, 2004)

*Sunday*

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs*

HS Behind Neck Press 12/7/5 -70/80/70
DB Shoulder Press 6/8/8 - 32.5/27.5/27.5
DB Standing Side Laterals 12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 12/10/8 -120/120/120
Shrugs 12/12/12 - 62.5/62.5/62.5
Ball Crunches 25/15
Ball Pikes 10/10

Whoa, my workout sucked, my elbow joints were just screaming, back on the glucosmine and msm, I should never have stopped! Ugh.  Also I really need to start focusing more on core strength again, I've let that slide a lot... the ball pikes nearly killed me! lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Sunday*
> Whoa, my workout sucked, my elbow joints were just screaming, back on the glucosmine and msm, I should never have stopped! Ugh. Also I really need to start focusing more on core strength again, I've let that slide a lot... the ball pikes nearly killed me! lol


 
I think it's a Sunday thing   Mine blew ass nuggets


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning, bitc-- er... _beautiful lady_! How was the rest of your Sunday?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning BC
Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mine blew ass nuggets



Ewww... this sounds REALLY nasty! lol
Good morning Luke.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning, bitc-- er... _beautiful lady_! How was the rest of your Sunday?



 Right back at ya you little c.. racker!   

The rest of my Sunday was okay, didn't do half the stuff I said I was going to... I need to play catch up today! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning BC
> Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.



Good morning NT, thanks for stopping by to say hello despite being busy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ewww... this sounds REALLY nasty! lol
> Good morning Luke.


Yea, and I toned it down  I was more like blowing ##2% S##$ #(Hyphen)$%*&((*#(&#(*!#$


But I"m sore


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, and I toned it down  I was more like blowing ##2% S##$ #(Hyphen)$%*&((*#(&#(*!#$
> 
> 
> But I"m sore



 

I'm glad I have a lower body workout today, my elbows are really feeling pretty gnarly... even brushing my teeth hurt them   , hope this isn't going to be an ongoing problem!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

where are my pants??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> where are my pants??



I kept them as a souveneir.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

*Monday*

*Hams/Glutes/Biceps/Calves*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/10/*6* - 135/155/165/*175*
Seated Leg Curls 12/8/7/9 - 120/130/130/120
Butt Blaster 12/12/12/12 - 140/140/140/140
Standing BB Curl 12/10/8/7 - 55/55/55/55
Concentrated Curls 7/12/10/10 - 25/22.5/22.5/22.5
Hack Squat Calf Raise 16/10/10 - 270/270/270
Seated Calf Raises 14/14/12 - 100/100/100
Donkey Calf Raises 12/12/12 - 240/240/240

Pretty good workout, nothing exceptional.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I kept them as a souveneir.




but what do I get?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> but what do I get?



Cold balls!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cold balls!


 LMAO. oh man... that is one letter away from "old balls" (_Big Daddy_).


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> LMAO. oh man... that is one letter away from "old balls" (_Big Daddy_).


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

LMAO!!!!  Biggy daddy!!

Cold and blue balls are no fun.  My nuts hurt so bad!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Biggy daddy!!
> 
> Cold and blue balls are no fun.  My nuts hurt so bad!!!!



You sound like you need to find yourself a nutcracker.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice PR


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PR



Thanks... I nearly didn't get it! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi klmclean, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Chest/Shoulders*

HS Iso Bench Press 12/12/*8/9* - 50/70/*90/90*
DB Incline Bench 11/12/8/6 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Flys 12/12/10/10 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
Cable Standing Side Laterals 15/15/15/15 - 10/10/10/10
Cable Standing Foward Raise 10/10/10/10 - 10/10/10/10
DB Rear Delts 12/12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5

Great workout, getting pretty excited at how business like my shoulders are looking, I can't wait to see what's under this layer of blubber!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Tuesday*
> 
> *Chest/Shoulders*
> 
> ...


 What do you mean by "blubber" exactly? hahahahah Funny what "we" all consider blubber and fat and stuff.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "blubber" exactly? hahahahah Funny what "we" all consider blubber and fat and stuff.



Blubber - the shit that's covering my muscles and making my ass jiggle.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Blubber - the shit that's covering my muscles and making my ass jiggle.




LMAO..ya right!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Blubber - the shit that's covering my muscles and making my ass jiggle.


 My ass jiggles too


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My ass jiggles too



Mine will only stop jiggling for about 24 hours around the 23rd of April once I am completely depleted and dry! lol  
I've come to accept the fact that my ass likes to jiggle and so be it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mine will only stop jiggling for about 24 hours around the 23rd of April once I am completely depleted and dry! lol
> I've come to accept the fact that my ass likes to jiggle and so be it!


 There's a little part of me, the naive, wishful thinker, that desperately wants to believe in spot fat reduction miracles.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There's a little part of me, the naive, wishful thinker, that desperately wants to believe in spot fat reduction miracles.



You mean there you can't spot fat reduce?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean there you can't spot fat reduce?


 Nope. Well only if you're an A-List celebrity and live in california. I hear they have special genetics that make this possible.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nope. Well only if you're an A-List celebrity and live in california. I hear they have special genetics that make this possible.



Okay, we just need to find an angle to get on that list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Jiggling asses are so hot..  Especially when its the bouncing off of my thighs that make them jiggle   Sorry, this journal wasnt filthy enough today lol


Hey Brit.. change the heading above your avi to "BritishBombshell"


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 7, 2004)

Jiggling butts do not place well in shows.  LOL

Brit....The envelope arrived today, I'll have that back out to you in a few days, already made another pattern.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jiggling butts do not place well in shows.  LOL
> 
> Brit....The envelope arrived today, I'll have that back out to you in a few days, already made another pattern.



No they do not... I wonder if I could borrow Monica's butt for Nationals?   

Awesome, glad you recieved it... no hurry on returning it, send it when it's convenient. Thanks.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jiggling asses are so hot..  Especially when its the bouncing off of my thighs that make them jiggle   Sorry, this journal wasnt filthy enough today lol
> 
> 
> Hey Brit.. change the heading above your avi to "BritishBombshell"



You really ARE in a feisty mood today!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jiggling asses are so hot.. Especially when its the bouncing off of my thighs that make them jiggle  Sorry, this journal wasnt filthy enough today lol


Too funny


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wednesday*

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Down 12/6/11/9 - 90/100/90/90
Narrow Grip Seated Row 12/9/9/10 - 110/120/120/120
HS High Row 12/12/12/8 (+7 Singles) - 70/110/130/140
Narrow Grip Pull Down 9/9/8/10 - 90/90/90/80
Hyper Extensions 7/12/12 - 170/160/160
Ball Crunches 30

Pretty good workout except that my neck is totally fucked today and I am in a lot of pain... just took a whole shwack of meds and am looking forward to them kicking in.
In order to move onto the next part of my personal training course I need to design 22 programs for clients and have them witnessed by gym staff, I approached the owner of my gym today to see if I could use my gym to bring non-members in to train, he approved it and all it will cost them is the $10 drop in fee.  He also mentioned that they are currently looking for personal trainers and he had been wanting to talk to me about it as he heard I was taking my certification course and thinks I would be perfect for World's Gym! Right on I am a happy girl right now.  :bounce: 
He mentioned the fact that they are still wanting to use me for a promotional shoot in January now, he's talking about having me wear a wedding dress... gak! lol  
Anyhow, I explained that I will only just be starting my cutting diet at this point but we shall see, I guess he doesn't figure I look too bad now or he wouldn't have brought it up.
Yesterday I received my ACE training materials and plan to start this home study course as of the New Year and work it in with my BCRPA course so that I can hopefully get certified in both by the end of May, I love the materials from what I've seen so far and actually think I will learn more from it that I will from my provincial course.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

> Right on I am a happy girl right now. :bounce:


WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, awesome workout AND great news!  That's so exciting and very cool of your gym manager..he obviously believes in you big time!!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> He also mentioned that they are currently looking for personal trainers and he had been wanting to talk to me about it as he heard I was taking my certification course and thinks I would be perfect for World's Gym! Right on I am a happy girl right now. :bounce:
> He mentioned the fact that they are still wanting to use me for a promotional shoot in January now, he's talking about having me wear a wedding dress... gak! lol


Good for you! You must be so proud of yourself


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Afternoon Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Afternoon Kerry



Hi Jake.   
How ya holding up?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

"Im a brick house... Im mighty mighty.."


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "Im a brick house... Im mighty mighty.."



Hmmm... back on the pain meds???


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

I dont have anymore.  Maybe the pain itself is making me halucinate?   Because I just looked at your pics, and I saw two of you


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont have anymore.  Maybe the pain itself is making me halucinate?   Because I just looked at your pics, and I saw two of you



LOL... I think I need more T1's, I am not looking forward to sitting in class for four hours tonight with my neck and head feeling the way it does now, hopefully we will get some gym time too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Omg.. I am such a tard.  I didnt even know it was Wed   Dont forget.. "Fake purse".


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Omg.. I am such a tard.  I didnt even know it was Wed   Dont forget.. "Fake purse".



Okay, I am heading out now... a purse I will fake but nothing else!   
Catchya later.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

How can a purse be fake?  

_...Does it have a false bottom, and all your shite falls out?_
_...Does it not 'open' ?_
_...Is it made of wax or plastic and is non compliant?_

I feel so stupid


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How can a purse be fake?
> 
> _...Does it have a false bottom, and all your shite falls out?_
> _...Does it not 'open' ?_
> ...



LOL... you're not stupid babe.   

Last week at school we had a bit of an incident with a couple of young punks who were mulling around and we believe packing... it looked to a few of us like we might get held up or something, they were totally loaded too.  The school is very quiet on Saturdays and my only concern now is that they may come back and try to do whatever they had in mind this last Saturday this coming Saturday... hence the fake purse just in case.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL... you're not stupid babe.
> 
> Last week at school we had a bit of an incident with a couple of young punks who were mulling around and we believe packing... it looked to a few of us like we might get held up or something, they were totally loaded too. The school is very quiet on Saturdays and my only concern now is that they may come back and try to do whatever they had in mind this last Saturday this coming Saturday... hence the fake purse just in case.


 hey how'd it go? Any hoodlums this time? Any other folks with fake purses and wallets?? hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey how'd it go? Any hoodlums this time? Any other folks with fake purses and wallets?? hahaha!



Oh last night was fine, didn't expect any trouble though for the night classes, the school is too busy.  I dare say Saturday will be fine too.  

Good morning people.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

wow, you're online early today   Did we wake you?  he ehe ehehehehehe


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

Hows it going hottie??? All ready for christmas?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2004)

what time should I be at your place to go see sponge bob tomorrow??


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wow, you're online early today   Did we wake you?  he ehe ehehehehehe



Hey now! lol  Ugh... I plan to reorganize my schedule to start getting up at 5am (but not before January!!!   ) so I can get my studying for my ACE course done early, I like early mornings but am out of practice, trouble is I like late nights too and I can't do both!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hows it going hottie??? All ready for christmas?



Hey Jill, how have you been, haven't got around to your journal much lately.   
I'm all set for Christmas, well as set as I can be, it seems with kids there is always something else each week coming up with school etc., I am looking forward to it though.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what time should I be at your place to go see sponge bob tomorrow??



Everyone is meeting at the theatre at 4:15pm but you can come over anytime.   
Hmmm... I'll understand if you don't make it though because something more exciting has come up for your Friday?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

Good morning!

 Holy crap. It's Friday. I have to say it again, HOLY CRAP. hahahaha! HI!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> Holy crap. It's Friday. I have to say it again, HOLY CRAP. hahahaha! HI!



LMAO... you are too cute!   

Well it's not 7:10am and I've been up since 4:30am, I've got soooo much shit done already it's a great start to my day.  Why you ask did I get up at 4:30am, well I wanted to start getting up earlier in the morning, I'm way more productive at this hour, plus Rod was snoring like a bastard and there was no way in hell I could sleep through it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>



Morning handsome... too early for shades here... it's still pitch black!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... you are too cute!
> 
> Well it's not 7:10am and I've been up since 4:30am, I've got soooo much shit done already it's a great start to my day. Why you ask did I get up at 4:30am, well I wanted to start getting up earlier in the morning, I'm way more productive at this hour, plus Rod was snoring like a bastard and there was no way in hell I could sleep through it.


 Sleeping in is over rated anyway


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning handsome... too early for shades here... it's still pitch black!


I'ma Vampire  


See...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'ma Vampire
> 
> 
> See...



Awww too cute, I have a pic of my cat just like this.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

*Friday*

*Quads/Biceps/Shoulders*

Incline Leg Press 10/8/*6/6/6* - 450/540/*600/600/600*
Hack Squat *8/8/8/8 - 140/140/140/140*
DB Standing Curl 5/10/10/8 - 37.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Preacher Curl 10/*1*/7/6 - 55/*75*/65/65
DB Shoulder Press 5/12/7/7 - 32.5/27.5/27.5/27.5
DB Standing Side Laterals 12/12/12/12 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
DB Shrugs 12/12/12/12 - 62.5/62.5/62.5/62.5

Good workout, legs were strong, no 'true' pb's but pb's for me in the sense of haven't been at this point in a long while.  Elbow joints are truly screwed, my left was screaming with every curl but I ignored it... actually I just said 'fuck' a lot... now there's a suprise!   

Busy day today, seem to have a lot of stuff to do plus Taryn's birthday party is this afternoon... me and 14 kids   are going to watch Sponge Bob... what was I thinking, actually am looking forward to it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Holy Leg press batman.

Ha'come there's such a spread between your squats and press?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Holy Leg press batman.
> 
> Ha'come there's such a spread between your squats and press?



Do you mean weight wise of workout spread?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

weight wise


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> weight wise



Probably due to the fact that for a six month period a couple of years back I focused on primarily increasing my leg press as an experiment... I got my max leg press up to 900lbs for 3 reps and was hitting 720lbs for 12 reps, it was bloody tough and took pretty much everything I could muster... I have no need to press that heavy any more and had to actually downsize my legs for competition. 
I have never been much of a squatter, I barbell squatted a little as a teen and then dropped squats altogether for years, it's only been in the past 8 months or so that I have started squatting again.
On saying that, I am actually cutting squats out again from my workouts completely, since I can't barbell squat worth shit without some significant pain and I don't think it's a good idea for me to continue with SM squats. Not to mention the fact that my doc has advised against me doing squats and leg extensions due to cartilage problems... but I've been ignoring that advice for several years now!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

morning brit!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Kerry  

How surprised was I today when my chocolate peanut butter Perfect Whey was delivered and in the box was a pamphlet with a picture of you advertising Thermo-lean.  Wow, you're doing awesome for yourself girl!  I must say you were looking mighty spectacular  I also got a free sample of the thermo-lean, do you find it helps?  I want to try it, but I'm trying to cut out caffeine because of some insomnia issues and I noticed a big difference already just from quitting the diet coke   I stocked up on Diet Rite when I was in the states last weekend, it's a diet cola that is sodium free, caffiene free and asparatme free, they use splenda. I bought every  case they had at Wal-Mart. I love the stuff.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning brit!



Hey handsome... panicking yet?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> How surprised was I today when my chocolate peanut butter Perfect Whey was delivered and in the box was a pamphlet with a picture of you advertising Thermo-lean.  Wow, you're doing awesome for yourself girl!  I must say you were looking mighty spectacular  I also got a free sample of the thermo-lean, do you find it helps?  I want to try it, but I'm trying to cut out caffeine because of some insomnia issues and I noticed a big difference already just from quitting the diet coke   I stocked up on Diet Rite when I was in the states last weekend, it's a diet cola that is sodium free, caffiene free and asparatme free, they use splenda. I bought every  case they had at Wal-Mart. I love the stuff.



Thanks Kerri.   
The Thermo-Lean worked great for me, when I did the 8 Week Summer Shape-Up contest through World's Gym I took that throughout and as you can see from my stats on the pamphlet I got some pretty impressive results.   
Bet you'll love the peanut butter chocolate whey too!  
Ps. If you do decide to try the Thermo-Lean and mention my name when you order they will waive the shipping fees.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey handsome... panicking yet?




never!!!!!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerri.
> The Thermo-Lean worked great for me, when I did the 8 Week Summer Shape-Up contest through World's Gym I took that throughout and as you can see from my stats on the pamphlet I got some pretty impressive results.
> Bet you'll love the peanut butter chocolate whey too!
> Ps. If you do decide to try the Thermo-Lean and mention my name when you order they will waive the shipping fees.


Thanks Kerry, I'll be sure to mention your name  Did you find they interupted your sleep at all?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Somebody said Chocolate peanut butter.  I know it


----------



## Paynne (Dec 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I want to try it, but I'm trying to cut out caffeine because of some insomnia issues and I noticed a big difference already just from quitting the diet coke



I hear ya.  I'm the saime way.  Caffeine stays with me for about 10 hours  I can't take thermos w/caffeine, or anything with caffiene after around noon.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry, I'll be sure to mention your name  Did you find they interupted your sleep at all?



No, but caffeine doesn't effect me adversely, I can have a cup an hour before bed and still sleep like a baby.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 11, 2004)

Brit....Craig mailed that back to you the other day, so keep an eye out for the envelope.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....Craig mailed that back to you the other day, so keep an eye out for the envelope.



Thanks Jodie, will do!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

*Monday*

*Hams/Glutes/Biceps*

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/*8/8* - 135/155/*175/175*
Lying Leg Curls *12/7*/9/6 - *70/80*/70/70
Iso Glute 12/*12/12/10* - 70/*80/80/80*
Standing BB Curl 12/9/9/8 - 55/55/55/55
Concentrated Curl 8/8/10/10 - 27.5/27.5/22.5/22.5

Some new lower body pb's, great workout!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Monday*
> 
> *Hams/Glutes/Biceps*
> 
> ...



Well for fuck's sake, no wonder your back is sore..holy frikin deadlifts girl...I hurt just reading that!   You're so inspiring Britty


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!     

Finally I have a website!!!
It took about about 6 months longer to get up and running than planned but here it is...

http://www.kerrymacdonald.com 

it's going to be a work in progress, so feel free to drop me an e-mail with any constructive comments.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

site looks great!!!

*gulp gulp*


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> site looks great!!!
> 
> *gulp gulp*



 Thanks


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

OMG I luuuuuuuv the pic of you in the skimpie pink... H O T!

Great website!


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh-and I thought when i clicked on Rod's view it would be nudies....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

So I gush do I??  Thanks for selling my out....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> So I gush do I??  Thanks for selling my out....



Gusher, is that sort of like a squirter?!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2004)

I love you


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love you



There you go gushing again!   
I love you more.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh-and I thought when i clicked on Rod's view it would be nudies....



 I like your thinking though! lol


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice website, Kerry!  We'll talk VERY soon!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Nice website, Kerry!  We'll talk VERY soon!



Cool.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG..still reading it..'abs that a hamster would need a 4x4 to get over' OMG..you're funny girl!  God love ya...continuing to the next page...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

G'morning BC


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

OMFG, now I'm reading Rod's page..ha ha ha, way too funny, I'm crying...and he does look like he works out too!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

WHOA RIGHT THERE MISSY...what's this shit about Rod saying you wouldn't say 'f$ck' when running over a neighbours cat...AHEM! I remember some pretty foul language comin outta your mouth not to long ago..there's proof too, all over P's journal!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

oh, ok, just read the rest of that sentence where he say's don't buy that sweet innocent act   I'll shut up now


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG, you stabbed your husband????  You go girl!    Rod's very funny..you guys must make quite the pair


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, your pics are amazing     I like the black outfit with the zipper, where did you get it??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

K, I"m finished now   Very well done site Kerry, looks very professional and damn you are a stunner girl!  BTW, the picture on the home page, below the title and to the right won't show for me...might just be my browser but I thought I'd let you know

CONGRATS


----------



## Paynne (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Finally I have a website!!!
> It took about about 6 months longer to get up and running than planned but here it is...
> ...



Awesome  Pix are great as usual  At last I get to read those two articles.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

morning Mrs.BC


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, your pics are amazing     I like the black outfit with the zipper, where did you get it??



The pants and top are from the Laura Mak collection.

http://www.lauramak.com/ 



> K, I"m finished now  Very well done site Kerry, looks very professional and damn you are a stunner girl! BTW, the picture on the home page, below the title and to the right won't show for me...might just be my browser but I thought I'd let you know



I will see if anyone else brings this up, I think you are refering to the flash media.   

Thanks for taking the time to check out my site so thoroughly and for all your comments and feedback Velvet, you had me lol with all your comments this morning!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for checking out the site and for stopping by Paynne.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs.BC



Hello handsome!   
Where the heck have you been? No doubt busy enjoying all the Christmas season has to offer!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The pants and top are from the Laura Mak collection.
> 
> http://www.lauramak.com/
> 
> ...



ahhh, ok, if it was a flash thingy then it's just me, cause my browser doesn't like them. I've tried installing flash a bazillion times but I don't think they allow it here!  Oh, and you're very welcome, it was my pleasure!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello handsome!
> Where the heck have you been? No doubt busy enjoying all the Christmas season has to offer!!!



Busy with work.  And this Christmas season IS taking up way too much of our weekend party time.  We had my wife's aunt come over this past weekend.  This coming weekend we're having a few friends over for a Christmas gift exchange and then the weekend after is Christmas at our house.

Then finally, we'll be able to let loose for New Years.  We have been good since Halloween. 

Ahhh ... Mrs. Kerry.  The website looks good.  Hope things go really well for you.  When I get some time, I'm going to read Rod's view.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Busy with work.  And this Christmas season IS taking up way too much of our weekend party time.  We had my wife's aunt come over this past weekend.  This coming weekend we're having a few friends over for a Christmas gift exchange and then the weekend after is Christmas at our house.
> 
> Then finally, we'll be able to let loose for New Years.  We have been good since Halloween.
> 
> Ahhh ... Mrs. Kerry.  The website looks good.  Hope things go really well for you.  When I get some time, I'm going to read Rod's view.



Ah, I bet you'll have fun at New Years!   

If you do get to read Rod's view, you will probably think I am completely psychotic by the time you're done, I am really NOT a violent person!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Hey funky gusher!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*Chest/Shoulders/Calves*

HS Iso Bench Press *10/6/4*/6/7 - *90/110/100*/90/70
HS Iso Incline Press 12/12/5/5 - 50/70/90/80
Pec Deck 12/*8/7/6* - 120/*130/140/140*
Cable Standing Side Laterals 15/15/15/15 -10/10/10/10
Cable Standing Forward Raise 10/10/10/10 - 10/10/10/10
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/10/7 - 130/130/130/130
Hack Squat - Calf Raise *10/10/10* - *300/300/300*
Seated Calf Raise 10/15/15/15 - 100/100/100/100
Donkey Calf Raise 12/12/9/11 - 240/240/240/240

Good chest workout, more new pb's.    Have to say training calves has to be the least satisfying body part for me to train, regardless of how heavy I go, or how many reps I do or whether I do supersets, trisets, 21's etc. I never 'feel' like I've had a good calf workout.   

As I was leaving the gym today one of the woman who works out there in the morning asked if I wanted to go have lunch with her at the pub just down the road, I was planning on going home to study... but figured what the heck!   
Actually had a great time and I believe now have my first client!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Tuesday*
> 
> *Chest/Shoulders/Calves*
> 
> Actually had a great time and I believe now have my first client!!!


 That is how it begins ... good luck Brit!!!  Now we here at IM can say that we all new you when as we watch you on cable sell your fitness plan DVD's for $29.99. 

 Your site looks good too BTW.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> That is how it begins ... good luck Brit!!!  Now we here at IM can say that we all new you when as we watch you on cable sell your fitness plan DVD's for $29.99.
> 
> Your site looks good too BTW.



Thanks BC!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Fitness plan DVD's 

Hi Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fitness plan DVD's
> 
> Hi Kerry



Hi handsome... bring the last avi back!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

You dont like my kitty?    Look at him beg..  His name is Puss.(Shrek2)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You dont like my kitty?    Look at him beg..  His name is Puss.(Shrek2)



Your kitty sucks... your last avi was hot!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

But I ended up with people in my journal that I dont even know(because of the avi) 

Fine.  I will change it back, because YOU asked.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But I ended up with people in my journal that I dont even know(because of the avi)
> 
> Fine.  I will change it back, because YOU asked.



 I love you.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I love you more!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Mmmmmm.... that's better!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Kerry  

Checked out your website, good for you girl! Looks great  Thanks again for the info. re: the protien powder discount


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> Checked out your website, good for you girl! Looks great  Thanks again for the info. re: the protien powder discount



Thanks Kerri and you're welcome.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Kerry,

I haven't posted in here for awhile but just had to say ... Your Website is 

Awesome !!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kerri,
> 
> I haven't posted in here for awhile but just had to say ... Your Website is
> 
> Awesome !!!!



Hey, thanks for taking the time to check it out!!!   

Great avi!


----------



## thatguy (Dec 15, 2004)

I just looked at your website, and it looks great.  You've made quite an amazing transformation it seems!  

BTW, your husband's article is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I just looked at your website, and it looks great.  You've made quite an amazing transformation it seems!
> 
> BTW, your husband's article is absolutely hilarious.



Hi tg... thanks for checking out the site and stopping in on my journal. 
I'll let Rod know that you thought his piece was funny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

i agree, great website! Do we get free memberships?   Looks like a great w/o too!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks David   
Hmmm... free memberships


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi pretty lady


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Good morning Luke.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

pssssssssssssst


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pssssssssssssst



Been a long while since you gave me any pssssssssssssting... I like it!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

OMG... totally stoked, have been stressing over getting the 20 client in before my Jan 12th class start as of yesterday I had two tentative clients... since I woke up this morning my girlfriend has e-mailed me indicating her and 3 girlfriends want to book sessions, my one tentative lady from the gym is now a confimed and she also has another girl from the gym interested who I have to call and one of the woman from my kids old daycare just phoned and booked a session... HOLY CRAP, now I am sweating about having enough hours in the day to get all the stuff done I need to for Christmas, gift wrapping, baking, kids year end school stuff - concert etc., set up programs for all these clients and actually train them, train and study up to finish my in class exam next week for the end of this particular module (yes Jake, I said 'module' again!   )... yikes!  This is great!!!   
Meanwhile I still have to finish unloading the freaking car from a massive grocery shop this morning... back later, maybe!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Have fun at school today


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG... totally stoked, have been stressing over getting the 20 client in before my Jan 12th class start as of yesterday I had two tentative clients... since I woke up this morning my girlfriend has e-mailed me indicating her and 3 girlfriends want to book sessions, my one tentative lady from the gym is now a confimed and she also has another girl from the gym interested who I have to call and one of the woman from my kids old daycare just phoned and booked a session... HOLY CRAP, now I am sweating about having enough hours in the day to get all the stuff done I need to for Christmas, gift wrapping, baking, kids year end school stuff - concert etc., set up programs for all these clients and actually train them, train and study up to finish my in class exam next week for the end of this particular module (yes Jake, I said 'module' again!  )... yikes!  This is great!!!
> Meanwhile I still have to finish unloading the freaking car from a massive grocery shop this morning... back later, maybe!


 Oh my god! as hectic as that sounds, that's GREAT NEWS!  They're coming out of everywhere to train with you! Good luck with them!  I'm sure you'll do awesome. Wish i were in your neck of the woods so I could be one of the 20 guinea pigs... oh well!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have fun at school today



Thanks Jake... I will.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh my god! as hectic as that sounds, that's GREAT NEWS!  They're coming out of everywhere to train with you! Good luck with them!  I'm sure you'll do awesome. Wish i were in your neck of the woods so I could be one of the 20 guinea pigs... oh well!



Thanks Ivonne, ugh... I am up to my eyeballs in papework for these clients already! lol  As I am a trainer in training there is a whole additional shwack of forms I need to come up with and my freaking copier is not co-operating.

Off to school now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Ivonne, ugh... I am up to my eyeballs in papework for these clients already! lol As I am a trainer in training there is a whole additional shwack of forms I need to come up with and my freaking copier is not co-operating.
> 
> Off to school now.


 Shwack - is that another british word? hahahaha!

 Could I have shwack of ginch? Is that used properly? hahahaha!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)

Britty the site looks good!  Way to go on scoring those clients!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)

Good night


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Shwack - is that another british word? hahahaha!
> 
> Could I have shwack of ginch? Is that used properly? hahahaha!



Don't you mean knickers?!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Britty the site looks good!  Way to go on scoring those clients!



Hey, thanks Jodie... 9 so far! Yeehaw


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good night



Good night klmclean.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't you mean knickers?!


 Knickers too, but ginch is more exciting to talk about than regular ol' knickers... unless the knickers are of the naughty kind, no? hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Britty, did you survive the car unload?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Knickers too, but ginch is more exciting to talk about than regular ol' knickers... unless the knickers are of the naughty kind, no? hahahaha!



Good morning!

Oh... naughty knickers naturally!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Britty, did you survive the car unload?



Good morning... yes, survived it... now I'm on patrol to make sure the family doesn't eat all my baking supplies and the Christmas goodies before the end of this weekend!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Just noticed your sig Velvet!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning... yes, survived it... now I'm on patrol to make sure the family doesn't eat all my baking supplies and the Christmas goodies before the end of this weekend!


I cook up 30 chicken breasts at a time, and they always seem to disappear


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I cook up 30 chicken breasts at a time, and they always seem to disappear



Good morning Luke   

My husband likes to feed my chicken breasts to the freaking cat!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thursday*

*Back/Abs*

Wide Grip Pull Down*8/8/12*/8 - *100/100/90*/90
Wide Grip Seated Row *8/8*/12/12 - *130/130*/120/120
Narrow Grip Pull Down 10/10/*7/7 * - 90/90/*100/100*
DB Single Arm Row *8/8/9/9 - 57.5/57.5/57.5/57.5*
Hyper Extensions 12/12/12/12 - 160/160/160/160
Ball Crunches 25/25
Ball Pikes 10/10

Great workout, although something feels decidedly glitchy in my lower back, getting some right nasty twinges.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn.. look at all those PR's.  You are kicking ass babe.  How does your back feel?  I hope it gets better


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2004)

Baking supplies


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn.. look at all those PR's.  You are kicking ass babe.  How does your back feel?  I hope it gets better



My back is TOTALLY fucked!  No leggie training for me tomorrow, or any training for that matter... hope it's something that will just work itself out.  Instead tomorrow I will work on some of these programs I've got to get organized, had two mums approach me at the kids school about my PT flyer... that puts me at 13 clients, crikey!   

Awww... just got back from the kids Christmas concert, it was very cute, we are lucky our school has a music teacher a lot of elementary schools don't any more and she is awesome!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Baking supplies



Yeah... and I've already worked my way through one box of dark baker's chocolate and no I don't mean it got used for baking!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry you back is bad.. rest it up, and take a hot bath   Also glad to hear you had fun at the concert.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> that puts me at 13 clients, crikey!


Wahoo! 
crikey? you been talking with rissole much lately?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

You need one more cleint.....   13 is not a good number


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah... and I've already worked my way through one box of dark baker's chocolate and no I don't mean it got used for baking!



   YOU?  No way!  I don't believe it!

ha ha, good Morning Britty, that sucks about your back..do you remember what you did when it started to hurt?  How's it feeling today?  I hope all it needed was a day of rest..and I can certainly see why it's giving you shit, those are some hefty weights you're throwing..it's probably trying to tell you to fu$k off, my body does that a lot


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

see what u did to me BC????
I was being good last night...until I read about your chocolate consumption...and then I figured..if BC can do it.....and helped myself to...several cookies and such from the left over pot luck they had at work yesterday...

oooohhhhh....hmmm...fudge.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Wahoo!
> crikey? you been talking with rissole much lately?



Crikey... one of the few English phrases I was permitted to say as a little girl when I was mad and frustrated, oh that and 'blinking heck'! LMAO


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You need one more cleint.....   13 is not a good number



Morning Luke, 13 is my lucky number!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YOU?  No way!  I don't believe it!
> 
> ha ha, good Morning Britty, that sucks about your back..do you remember what you did when it started to hurt?  How's it feeling today?  I hope all it needed was a day of rest..and I can certainly see why it's giving you shit, those are some hefty weights you're throwing..it's probably trying to tell you to fu$k off, my body does that a lot



Thanks Velvet, my back actually feels pretty good today, I could probably train but will give it another day of rest to be safe.  It started to twinge during concentrated curls on Tuesday then yesterday during single arm rows, I dare say those deadlifts on Monday were the culprit! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> see what u did to me BC????
> I was being good last night...until I read about your chocolate consumption...and then I figured..if BC can do it.....and helped myself to...several cookies and such from the left over pot luck they had at work yesterday...
> 
> oooohhhhh....hmmm...fudge.....



Hmmmm... this could be a good tactic come pre-contest diet time, I shall tell all the other competitors that I am binging on junk in the hopes they will follow suit... hey, wasn't this an Arnold tactic?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Crikey... one of the few English phrases I was permitted to say as a little girl when I was mad and frustrated, oh that and 'blinking heck'! LMAO


Not, 'Blinking Heck!!!"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi!    How is your day going?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi!    How is your day going?



I'm in a sorting mode... I have my filing cabinet contents all over the floor... oh I wish I hadn't started this! lol

It's going okay though... how about yours?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Good.  I have been eating like shit the last couple days.. today my diet has consisted of protein shakes and pizza   And I have a BBQ tomorrow to go to.  Oh well.. not like im working out or anything hahaha


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good.  I have been eating like shit the last couple days.. today my diet has consisted of protein shakes and pizza   And I have a BBQ tomorrow to go to.  Oh well.. not like im working out or anything hahaha



Well I am definately not the one to preach about diet right now, come January I will be all over you though!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Promise?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Promise?



YES... and I might bug you about your diet too!  :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi chickie....

just um... saying hi. 

About to go take a nice long walk.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I am definately not the one to preach about diet right now, come January I will be all over you though!


What's this...    Did somebody say diet  

  j/k


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi chickie....
> 
> just um... saying hi.
> 
> About to go take a nice long walk.



You mean you're still able to... *sigh*, what's up with that?!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> What's this...    Did somebody say diet
> 
> j/k



Yes... another four letter word, I don't know.... such profanity in my journal, what is the world coming to?!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

*Saturday*

*Quads/Shoulders/Biceps/Chest*

Incline Leg Press 10/10/10/10 - 450/450/500/500
HS Behind Neck Press 6/6/8/7 - 90/80/70/70
DB Shoulder Press 3/5 - 25/25
DB Standing Side Laterals 12/12 - 20/20
DB Standing Curls 10/7/9 - 30/30/30
DB Seated Hammer 8/8/8 - 30/30/30
BB Bench Press 15 - 80

Wow, this was an incredibly shitty workout,   my knees and left shoulder were really bothering me throughout, my knees were so bad that I bailed on them after incline press, weights were down on all exercises... bummer.

On top of that yesterday I was in killer pain with my back though I don't remember actually doing anything to cause injury to it, last night got Rod to check it out for me as it was soooo freaking bad, he was like 'holy shit!', I guess there is an area the size of my whole hand in the rhomboid region that is extremely swollen... no clue what I did.   

Anyhow, have decided to take a weeks rest before contest prep begins, hopefully things will have healed by then. I will get back at it next week with my new training split.

Busy weekend but a productive one... kids were away Friday night and Rod was out so I did all my wrapping in front of a nice open fire, whilst watching 'It's A Wonderful Life' and drinking a rather large rum and eggnog which got me quite pissed! lol Got lots of Christmas cooking done but still have a shitload to do. Finished up my Christmas shopping... which I thought I had already done!   

Off now to train my first client.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good.  I have been eating like shit the last couple days.. today my diet has consisted of protein shakes and pizza   And I have a BBQ tomorrow to go to.  Oh well.. not like im working out or anything hahaha



A BBQ?  I had icicles on my face...LITERALLY, and you are going to a BBQ?  Ahhhhhhhhhh, the humanity


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Saturday*
> 
> *Quads/Shoulders/Biceps/Chest*
> 
> ...



Bummer Britty, I hope you heal up fast and are ready and raring to go for Pre-Comp 

Hum, sounds like you are having knee problems just like me, I had to bail on my Friday Leg workout due to my frikin knee

ONLY 4 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

PrittyBritty said:
			
		

> Wow, this was an incredibly shitty workout,


  there's always the next one


----------



## Paynne (Dec 20, 2004)

Yup, sounds like a week's rest is the way to go.  Hope you feel better


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ONLY 4 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



You are just too fricking cute!   

Sounds like we both need to request new knees for Christmas!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> there's always the next one



Thanks Luke, yeah that is so true, I've been having such a good run with my workouts that when a crappy one comes along I am not a happy camper.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yup, sounds like a week's rest is the way to go.  Hope you feel better



Thanks Paynne, I think my body will like me better for taking a break... well until I load it up with Christmas goodies, then it will no doubt bitch about that too!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Woohoo... my first client was AWESOME!!!  I was a bit concerned having her as my first client, 53, lots of war wounds, dodgy neck, shoulder, scapula, lower back and knee!!!  But when she showed up I was like 'damn!', tight little bod on her, killer arms and strong as an ox and what a personality, she was a riot, REALLY funny, upbeat and genuinely excited about being a client... it would be awesome if they could all be like this!  It was a great start for me though, I was a admittedly a little nervous and so she was the perfect client to practice my PT skills on.   

Taryn's birthday was on Friday and for her birthday we got her an electronic dance thingy, it plugs directly into the TV and there is a mat that you stand on for two players, you have a choice of techno dance tracks to pick from and it displays arrows as dance steps, the more steps you get correct the higher points you get... it's pretty cool and allows me to look like a total moron trying to keep up with it, the steps are pretty fast... okay, I SUCK... but it seems to amuse my kids when I try it! lol

Time to go dance some and get some more baking done with the kidlets.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, I just checked out your site, pretty cool. Your husband is one funny mofo too.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, I just checked out your site, pretty cool. Your husband is one funny mofo too.



Thanks for checking out the site Dale and for the positive feedback.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A BBQ?  I had icicles on my face...LITERALLY, and you are going to a BBQ?  Ahhhhhhhhhh, the humanity



Oh.. it was inside   It was held at a church.  Its about 25* right now, and 90% humidity.. everything is covered in frost, and freezing.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Taryn's birthday was on Friday and for her birthday we got her an electronic dance thingy, it plugs directly into the TV and there is a mat that you stand on for two players, you have a choice of techno dance tracks to pick from and it displays arrows as dance steps, the more steps you get correct the higher points you get... it's pretty cool and allows me to look like a total moron trying to keep up with it, the steps are pretty fast... okay, I SUCK... but it seems to amuse my kids when I try it! lol



aaaahahahahahahahahaha..  Me and P were watching some kid at the Luxor do that.. we were laughing our asses off


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> aaaahahahahahahahahaha..  Me and P were watching some kid at the Luxor do that.. we were laughing our asses off



Yeah, but Jake you were probably laughing at a kid who could do it and it still looked stupid! lol    
Okay, it's official I want to hunt Shania Twain down with a gun and kill her!   Taryn got two cd's from friends for her birthday, Shania and Hillary Duff, she's stuck on Shania I'm sure Hillary is just as hateful... I already know all the words and we've listened to it continuously whilst baking today... ugh! lol  Okay, cheese straws, rum balls and shortbread done... time to get back at it, English toffee and chocolate, peanut butter ice cream pie next up.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 20, 2004)

Yummy. I love to bake. So far I've done choc. chip cookies, PB bars, Snickers cookies, PB Snickers cake, choc. cream cake, oatmeal raisin cookies, pumpkin spice bread, gingerbread cookies, sugar cookies, and Nutella Toffee cake with a lil Bailey's.  Next up are banana nut bread, my famous rum cake, and possibly an orange or vanilla cake.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

You both cook like this and keep abs!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You both cook like this and keep abs!?


   Never said I ate the shit though. I give it away as gifts.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yummy. I love to bake. So far I've done choc. chip cookies, PB bars, Snickers cookies, PB Snickers cake, choc. cream cake, oatmeal raisin cookies, pumpkin spice bread, gingerbread cookies, sugar cookies, and Nutella Toffee cake with a lil Bailey's.  Next up are banana nut bread, my famous rum cake, and possibly an orange or vanilla cake.



I HATE to bake!    Can I send you my baking list next year and have you ship the goodies to me?   I seriously don't like baking but it's the time of year for it and there was a certain element of fun in doing it with the kids... I am just glad I am done now.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Never said I ate the shit though. I give it away as gifts.



Oh you can be sure if I am baking it then I will be eating it too and padding my ass nicely!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate you.



Me too


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate you.



Hey now... none of that!  Hating is not permitted in my journal, especially at Christmas.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Jake you were probably laughing at a kid who could do it and it still looked stupid! lol
> Okay, it's official I want to hunt Shania Twain down with a gun and kill her!   Taryn got two cd's from friends for her birthday, Shania and Hillary Duff, she's stuck on Shania I'm sure Hillary is just as hateful... I already know all the words and we've listened to it continuously whilst baking today... ugh! lol  Okay, cheese straws, rum balls and shortbread done... time to get back at it, English toffee and chocolate, peanut butter ice cream pie next up.



morning ... 

At least you don't have to see Miss Duff in concert :aaggghhhhh:


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning ...
> 
> At least you don't have to see Miss Duff in concert :aaggghhhhh:



LMAO... oh you poor bastard!  You have my deepest condolences!   
Nice to see you Steve... you seem to be around less and less these days, have you started partying for the season yet?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Me too



Okay, if you kiss then you can hate a little! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... oh you poor bastard!  You have my deepest condolences!
> Nice to see you Steve... you seem to be around less and less these days, have you started partying for the season yet?



We had our first Xmas party ... it was ok.  We did the chinese gift exchange.  We invited several people from different friend groups.  The fun in the exchange is being able to take another's gift - you're supposed to laugh - joke - have fun.  Only two people did that because they seemed very timid with others they didn't know.  Then ............ ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr, one of the couple brought their children.  Their oldest (12) put his face to the Playstation and didn't do anything but.  He never let our daughter play.  Strike one.  Their youngest daughter sat on our glass coffee table (almost breaking it once) and the parents never said anything to her - I had to.  Strike two.  Their youngest son (about 8) ran in the house with the dog chasing him.  Each time he would cry because she was chasing him.  I explained she was doing that because she thought he was playing.  If he didn't run, she wouldn't bark and jump.  He kept it up and the parents never said anything. Stirke 3 and you're kids are outta there.  

We have the families over for xmas dinner.  Then, the New Years/Bday will be a GREAT time.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> We had our first Xmas party ... it was ok.  We did the chinese gift exchange.  We invited several people from different friend groups.  The fun in the exchange is being able to take another's gift - you're supposed to laugh - joke - have fun.  Only two people did that because they seemed very timid with others they didn't know.  Then ............ ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr, one of the couple brought their children.  Their oldest (12) put his face to the Playstation and didn't do anything but.  He never let our daughter play.  Strike one.  Their youngest daughter sat on our glass coffee table (almost breaking it once) and the parents never said anything to her - I had to.  Strike two.  Their youngest son (about 8) ran in the house with the dog chasing him.  Each time he would cry because she was chasing him.  I explained she was doing that because she thought he was playing.  If he didn't run, she wouldn't bark and jump.  He kept it up and the parents never said anything. Stirke 3 and you're kids are outta there.
> 
> We have the families over for xmas dinner.  Then, the New Years/Bday will be a GREAT time.



I don't get why people take their kids to parties unless it's expressly known that they are wanted there... hell sometimes even then I leave mine at home!   It's the parents though who are the real pain in the ass, it's like they figure it's a party so they are off duty!   

Hope the rest of your festivities are a little easier.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't get why people take their kids to parties unless it's expressly known that they are wanted there... hell sometimes even then I leave mine at home!   It's the parents though who are the real pain in the ass, it's like they figure it's a party so they are off duty!
> 
> Hope the rest of your festivities are a little easier.



It was a family gathering, just didn't understand the lack of parenting, that's all.  If they behaved like Jacquelyn's friend who came, then it would have been ok.  But when you let them behave like that outside of your house, I just don't understand.  On the bright side, it won't happen again.   

The only one I'm looking forward to is New Years.    It's a great time to party and it's the sign that the Xmas decorations can come down and it's over.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It was a family gathering, just didn't understand the lack of parenting, that's all.  If they behaved like Jacquelyn's friend who came, then it would have been ok.  But when you let them behave like that outside of your house, I just don't understand.  On the bright side, it won't happen again.
> 
> The only one I'm looking forward to is New Years.    It's a great time to party and it's the sign that the Xmas decorations can come down and it's over.




Bah! Humbug!!!

Do you think the kids behave any differently when they are at home, maybe they are just sucky parents! lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, if you kiss then you can hate a little! lol



Jealousy is a wicked thing   You deserve those abs girl..i'm gonna get me some as soon as all this holiday crap is done...now i'm starting to sound like Steve!  Ba humbug!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bah! Humbug!!!
> 
> Do you think the kids behave any differently when they are at home, maybe they are just sucky parents! lol



Yup, that would be my theory too!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bah! Humbug!!!
> 
> Do you think the kids behave any differently when they are at home, maybe they are just sucky parents! lol




I think that's just how they were raised.  If I went to their house, I'm sure they'd have the run of it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think that's just how they were raised.  If I went to their house, I'm sure they'd have the run of it.



How could anyone raise children with anything but an iron fist?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey now... none of that!  Hating is not permitted in my journal, especially at Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Next up are banana nut bread, my famous rum cake


I'll be right over....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> We had our first Xmas party ... it was ok.  We did the chinese gift exchange.  We invited several people from different friend groups.  The fun in the exchange is being able to take another's gift - you're supposed to laugh - joke - have fun.  Only two people did that because they seemed very timid with others they didn't know.  Then ............ ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr, one of the couple brought their children.  Their oldest (12) put his face to the Playstation and didn't do anything but.  He never let our daughter play.  Strike one.  Their youngest daughter sat on our glass coffee table (almost breaking it once) and the parents never said anything to her - I had to.  Strike two.  Their youngest son (about 8) ran in the house with the dog chasing him.  Each time he would cry because she was chasing him.  I explained she was doing that because she thought he was playing.  If he didn't run, she wouldn't bark and jump.  He kept it up and the parents never said anything. Stirke 3 and you're kids are outta there.
> 
> We have the families over for xmas dinner.  Then, the New Years/Bday will be a GREAT time.



as I live and breathe...it's my ol pal and buddy, steve..
(Look! I made a rhyme!)
Was'sup, brotha! That had to be a bit stressful with the kids....I"ve got friends like that. One freind...his kids are agreat. Sometimes, all it takes is even just a glance..and they are back in line..the other..his kid...nope. break out the cat-o-9 tails.....


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I HATE to bake!    Can I send you my baking list next year and have you ship the goodies to me?   I seriously don't like baking but it's the time of year for it and there was a certain element of fun in doing it with the kids... I am just glad I am done now.


Sure. Lol, just as long as you pay for the overnight shipping.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as I live and breathe...it's my ol pal and buddy, steve..
> (Look! I made a rhyme!)
> Was'sup, brotha! That had to be a bit stressful with the kids....I"ve got friends like that. One freind...his kids are agreat. Sometimes, all it takes is even just a glance..and they are back in line..the other..his kid...nope. break out the cat-o-9 tails.....



We have friends who have four kids, the oldest 3 are awesome kids, the youngest is a whiney little puke, I seriously can't stand him, he is spoilt rotten and neither parent will ever say 'no' to him, he's the same age as my son and I swear even at nearly 10 every time we do see him he has a tantrum about something and usually ends up in tears...  he's the kind of kid that makes you wish the schools would bring back corpral punishment!


----------



## Var (Dec 21, 2004)

Holy shit, Aggie!  Sweet avitar!  

Hi Brit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Wow, from the beating heart I see you are still alive... good to know!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 21, 2004)

Var!! Where the hell have ya been man?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Holy shit, Aggie!  Sweet avitar!
> 
> Hi Brit.



OMG it's Var!!!
Hellooooo... how are ya and where the hell have you been?!


----------



## Var (Dec 21, 2004)

Been working.  Been great!  How are you?   We havent chatted in ages.


----------



## Var (Dec 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Var!! Where the hell have ya been man?



I've missed you guys.  Just been preoccupied with things.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 21, 2004)

Haha, me or Kerry? Well, you haven't talked to anyone on here in ages. Things are so/so. Family stuff going on with me, been baking up a storm though. Thanks for the avi compliment. Jake resized the pic for me. It was taken on 12/3/04.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Just been preoccupied with things.



Where are your priorities?!   

Glad to hear things are going great though.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Denise.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 21, 2004)

Hiya Kerry . Btw, website looks great!

*edited oops


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Btw, website looks !



Great, Shit, Retarded?????    
Not sure how to take this!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

hiya Kerry!
Yep, your web site definately looks!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

wow...you're pretty...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow...you're pretty...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey BC ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey BC ... have a good Christmas.



Thanks NT... does this mean you won't be around now until after the hols?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

All the best NT, hope you and yours have a great time and that Santa is good to you all!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

I've got to work this week and 3 days next week, so I may pop in (depending on how busy it is)  If it's not busy, I'll be bettering my 8ball game while partaking of some cold beer.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I've got to work this week and 3 days next week, so I may pop in (depending on how busy it is)  If it's not busy, I'll be bettering my 8ball game while partaking of some cold beer.



Woohoo!   Well have lot's of fun!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

How did training your client go today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How did training your client go today?



It went great Jake!   I'm really enjoying this and so far all my clients have been really keen and prepared to work!   
I'm heading out now to classes, exam night tonight... I think there should be a law about sitting exams 3 days before Christmas!   

How was your PT today, did you get the same guy?

I will probably be on a little later, shouldn't be a full night of school tonight.

Talk to ya in a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

I didnt have PT today.  This and next week its Tues/Thurs only, because of the holiday.  I got your message this morning, and yea.. I accidentally left my messenger connected.  I didnt get to see you on.  Have fun at school babe.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt have PT today.  This and next week its Tues/Thurs only, because of the holiday.  I got your message this morning, and yea.. I accidentally left my messenger connected.  I didnt get to see you on.  Have fun at school babe.



Oh I'm completely curfuddled on my days of the week this week!   

Just got home from sitting exam... 98%


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh I'm completely curfuddled on my days of the week this week!
> 
> Just got home from sitting exam... 98%


 YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Thanks Ivonne.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh I'm completely curfuddled on my days of the week this week!
> 
> Just got home from sitting exam... 98%



Nice  

In your tone of voic,  "smaaaatie pants!" 

Have a wonderful christmas and a great holiday with your friends and family!

Eat well..... Ya right


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2004)

Britty.....are you doing the Emerald Cup??

I can't remember.  LOL   Anyways....be on the look out for an email from Jon Howard.  I told him to hit you up for a photoshoot.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Britty.....are you doing the Emerald Cup??
> 
> I can't remember.  LOL   Anyways....be on the look out for an email from Jon Howard.  I told him to hit you up for a photoshoot.



Hi Jodie, 
Yes, I am doing the Emerald Cup, I know Jon, he's tried hitting me up in the past! lol  I am actually thinking of shooting with JT right now, the guy who created my website. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Have a Merry Christmas Kerry.

I am being overly cheerful


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

u been hittin the spiked egg nog, Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Inside joke


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

merry christmas Kerry.

Kiss the kids for me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey kerry! Merry Christmas! It's finally here! WOO HOO!!!! Can you stand it? I forgot it was christmas eve this morning. hahahahaha! I bet YOU didn't!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have a Merry Christmas Kerry.
> 
> I am being overly cheerful



Yes, but I really need the visual to appreciate this holiday greeting!   
Merry Christmas to you too babe. xxx


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> merry christmas Kerry.
> 
> Kiss the kids for me.



Right back at ya!!!   

I just kissed Taryn and said that it was from Uncle Patrick, she's like 'who???!'


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey kerry! Merry Christmas! It's finally here! WOO HOO!!!! Can you stand it? I forgot it was christmas eve this morning. hahahahaha! I bet YOU didn't!



I didn't forget, I woke up with butterflies!!!   
Merry Christmas Ivonne, have a great time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Kerry! Hope you have a great Christmas


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Right back at ya!!!
> 
> I just kissed Taryn and said that it was from Uncle Patrick, she's like 'who???!'




hahahahahahhahahhahahahhahahaahhahaahah


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

Tell Taryn Patrick is grandpa's illegitimate kid.   Jk Merry Christmas, Brit and P.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Tell Taryn Patrick is grandpa's illegitimate kid.   Jk Merry Christmas, Brit and P.



Merry Christmas Denise!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Brit.  You add a little pice of your great heart on a regular basis here Brit.  The place would not be the same without you.  Enjoy your season!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2004)

It's here Britty   It's here!!!!! Merry Christmas hon   I hope you and your family are enjoying the festivities!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey BC, Velvet... thanks for the Christmas wishes!   

Okay, it's official I am sick of food and drink and am seriously looking forward to clean eating and drinking nothing but water!!!  Yesterday I drank way too much booze, too many coffees with Bailey's, Kahlua and Rum, wayyyy too many caramel apple martinis and then I finished off the day with some Sambucca and Amaretto shooters.   

Our plans for Christmas day had been to spend to go to my brothers for dinner but at 7:30am we got a call... he'd been up all night puking so that was a wash!  Thankfully I had planned to cook a Turkey dinner Boxing Day and so had everything I needed to quickly put together a Christmas feast.

'Santa' was very good to everyone this year, kids were thrilled with their x-box, especially since I said I would _never_ by them a game machine... my son was like, 'is this _really_ for us... to _keep_?!' lol  I got some great goodies too some 212 perfume - my favourite, Betty Boob memorabilia... I love Betty and a stocking full of Lush bath bombs and stuff.

We've been playing lots of games inbetween bouts of bingeing and watching some vids, right now I need to nap! lol

My back is still extremely bad and I think a trip to the docs will be in order tomorrow or the next day, it's hard to find a position that is comfortable and everything I seem to do aggravates it, it is also still VERY swollen... peeling potatoes of all things was just about the worst activity for it!!!  I just hope this isn't going to interfere with training, I've already taken one week off of training and it's no better.

I am looking forward to doing cardio again, it's been a while.   

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

hello


----------



## BritChick (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey funky, how was your Christmas?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

it was good.  I ate clean until chrtistmas eve night when I ate some cookies.  Then I ate cookies yersterday and some today.  I will start eating clean tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was good.  I ate clean until chrtistmas eve night when I ate some cookies.  Then I ate cookies yersterday and some today.  I will start eating clean tomorrow.



I have eaten soooo much crap P, I feel like shit! lol  It's okay though, just means I can do some cardio! lol

What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I have eaten soooo much crap P, I feel like shit! lol  It's okay though, just means I can do some cardio! lol
> 
> What did you get for Christmas?




nothin' crazy.  My parents gave me some $$ and some nice workout clothes.  My clients all gave me $$.  Lisa gave me and iPOD.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothin' crazy.  My parents gave me some $$ and some nice workout clothes.  My clients all gave me $$.  Lisa gave me and iPOD.



Sounds great!  
Enjoy the rest of the holidays Patrick... time for me to roll my spherical body into the next room, launch myself onto the sofa, put on a movie to watch until I fall into a coma... talk to you later.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2004)

bye


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothin' crazy.  My parents gave me some $$ and some nice workout clothes.  My clients all gave me $$.  Lisa gave me and iPOD.


Damn, seems like everyone got an ipod.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

I didnt get an Ipod..

Oh, and BUMP!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothin' crazy.  My parents gave me some $$ and some nice workout clothes.  My clients all gave me $$.  *Lisa gave me and iPOD*.


WTF?!?  Lisa gave *ME* an IPOD too!   What GB did you get?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Kerry

How was your Christmas?  Haven't been around much, busy with Christmas visiting and eating


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Morning Britty, sounds like you had a great Christmas..and came to the rescue with the feast   How's your back doing?  Have you made an appt with the doc yet??


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> WTF?!?  Lisa gave *ME* an IPOD too!   What GB did you get?




20GB


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2004)

Morning everyone!  

Okay, feeling a wee bit delicate this morning... the result of several martinis and few Sambucca shooters! Ugh  Had a blast though!!  Today, once I drive the babysitter home (she crashed here overnight) it will be a lounging with videos day for sure!   

Went to the docs and got put on an anti-inflammatory for a couple of weeks and am off training for another week, it's still pretty inflammed but getting better.  

Oh yeah, nearly forgot... I am awaiting delivery of the elliptical I just bought after Christmas for my pre-contest cardio, I like to do my cardio first thing the morning at about 5am but can't get to the gym at that time and I am either left doing Step Reebok/Tae Bo vids or using a rather shitty piece of equipment that is just terrible on my knees and really only fit for the dump! I invested a fair amount of money in getting something decent and am excited to try it out!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO, That's so exciting!!  A REAL piece of cardio equipment


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



Right back at ya!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy new year, to my FAVORITE Brit


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Post your workout


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post your workout



Hey Jakey,
Happy New Year to you too!   
New journal should be up and running on my website in the next day or two.  I will only be logging my workout and diet there from now on... I will be remaining an IM whore naturally, somebody needs to keep an eye on you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey there!!! Happy new year! 

 It was GREAT talking to you last night, sorry the reception sucked, like you said. Tried calling back, to no avail. 

 Get on MSN when you have a chance  If not tonight, then I'll try to catch up with ya tomorrow night...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

That sucks..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That sucks..


 what sucks!?

 Hey jakey-baby!

 Happy new year! (wait, let me go do that on your journal instead) hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sucks that Kerry wont have a journal here anymore.  Thats the first step to people disappearing from IM.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sucks that Kerry wont have a journal here anymore.  Thats the first step to people disappearing from IM.


 I'm sure she won't disappear  Right kerry???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

See, look at that.  She has already disappeared, and wont reply.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2005)

hi kerry.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi funky.   
Jake... you can't get rid of me that easily!
Ivonne, I will definately look you up on msn.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

As if..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sucks that Kerry wont have a journal here anymore.  Thats the first step to people disappearing from IM.


Except Jodi.   Lol, I'm becoming more of an avant reader now that she posts a more in depth journal over there. A lot of the discussions are so biochemical and over my head though.  The supplement area and feedback are good though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I only visit Avant if I need to learn something lol  They have a plethora of information there.  I havent been over for a few days though.
Do you start school soon?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 4, 2005)

Did yesterday.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

So let me get this straight.....


I get back here and now you are leaving?  You probably knew I was coming back so you disappeared....Nah, just kidding.  I know what you are up to.  I read your husband's view in your web page and let me tell you, I mostly feel the same way.  Sometimes I wonder what kind of voodoo I applied on my wife to have her marry me. 
I went back to read the article that you sent me last year (Oh, yeah, last year, a long time ago, right???)and it kinda' got me to thinking and got me out of the shell that I was in with my whole shoulder thing.  So now I am back and ready for some more.  I hope that you come back often to critique mercilessly my workout and meal plan, I am all ears, or in this case, all eyes....
Anyway, I hope it goes really well with the website and I'll be looking for you to win in the upcoming competition.  No, not place, not do well, WIN....

Hugs...

Tony


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck, hang in there.  that is some awesome diet you are on.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight.....
> 
> 
> I get back here and now you are leaving?  You probably knew I was coming back so you disappeared....Nah, just kidding.  I know what you are up to.  I read your husband's view in your web page and let me tell you, I mostly feel the same way.  Sometimes I wonder what kind of voodoo I applied on my wife to have her marry me.
> ...



Hi Tony,
Nice to see you back around here.    
Oh and I'm not leaving, I like it here!!!   
Good luck with your training.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Good luck, hang in there.  that is some awesome diet you are on.



Hey Gena when is your next competition?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

pssssttt.....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Gena when is your next competition?




Hi, thank you for asking.  I was thinking of maybe doing the state show with Rob this June.  Won't that be fun, 2 of us competing at the same time


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for asking.  I was thinking of maybe doing the state show with Rob this June.  Won't that be fun, 2 of us competing at the same time



I wouldn't want to live in your house with two people dieting at the same show!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to live in your house with two people dieting at the same show!!




Yeah, our poor son will probably be ready to kill us when it is all said & done


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for asking.  I was thinking of maybe doing the state show with Rob this June.  Won't that be fun, 2 of us competing at the same time



Yikes!!!    I can't even imagine two people living in the same house who are both dieting for a show, I mean without killing each other!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Brit, just checked out your website, very nice.  I like the way you have it setup.  Looks awesome, and of course, SO DO YOU!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey Brit, just checked out your website, very nice.  I like the way you have it setup.  Looks awesome, and of course, SO DO YOU!!!!



Thanks for checking out the site RoCk, glad you liked it.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW, your before and after shots are AMAZING, geeze, I didn't know you had a success story, very nice.  Good job girl, and damn, keep up the good work, cause you keep looking more amazing...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> WOW, your before and after shots are AMAZING, geeze, I didn't know you had a success story, very nice.  Good job girl, and damn, keep up the good work, cause you keep looking more amazing...



 Thank you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

pssssssst


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pssssssst



Right back at ya, how's things NT?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Happy New Year Kerry!!!

How were your holidays and how is your studying coming along?  So this is week 2 of precomp?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Right back at ya, how's things NT?



Things aren't too bad, and for yourself?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi!! 


The website is looking great.  Keep up the good work


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Kerry!!!
> 
> How were your holidays and how is your studying coming along?  So this is week 2 of precomp?



Hi Velvet!!!  Where the heck have you been? I knew you'd come back eventually!    
Yeah, week two of pre-contest, everything is going awesome, dropped 10lbs of water weight the first week!!!   Diet is going great so far and just getting back into training after a two week break following a pulled back muscle.
This week is nuts though, the course is going great, just passed the last exam and evaluation and this week a new module starts.  Kids are back in their extra curricular activities, swimming two nights per week for both of them and gymnastics one night per week for Taryn.  I am also still working on my first practicum so training clients in the gym as well as getting in my own workouts.  Been busy updating website too, journaling and getting the e-shop up and running along with other stuff.  
How are you? I think I heard you were on holiday.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> 
> 
> The website is looking great.  Keep up the good work



Thanks Tony.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Things aren't too bad, and for yourself?



Good morning NT   
Things are going great, busy but great!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes in my med thread Brit.   





> I???d have been stuck to that table like Luca Brazzi.


  I like your husband.  He seems like good people and has a tremendious sense of being ... you picked well.  Good sight you put together too!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Thanks for the good wishes in my med thread Brit.     I like your husband.  He seems like good people and has a tremendious sense of being ... you picked well.  Good sight you put together too!



Hi BC, thanks for stopping by and checking out the site, you feeling better now?
A husband that let's you stab him and draw blood without getting mad can't be all bad!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

Well that was a waste of time... was supposed to have classes tonight but was greeted by a picket line which I crossed on the hopes that my teacher might possibly have shown up but no luck.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

You crossed the picket line   Did they try to beat you up?  I was on strike 3 years ago at work and it was very heated, dreary, miserable time.  One didn't dare cross the line!  How are you Britty, what's on the agenda today?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You crossed the picket line   Did they try to beat you up?  I was on strike 3 years ago at work and it was very heated, dreary, miserable time.  One didn't dare cross the line!  How are you Britty, what's on the agenda today?



Nah, no one tried to beat me up and had they I would have run over them with my car!   
Today, let's see, just finished cardio, training after I drop kids of, massage therapy, kids swimming lessons and then I have to  run a bunch or errands... how will I create any scandal with this kind of day lined up?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nah, no one tried to beat me up and had they I would have run over them with my car!
> Today, let's see, just finished cardio, training after I drop kids of, massage therapy, kids swimming lessons and then I have to  run a bunch or errands... how will I create any scandal with this kind of day lined up?




how about if I give you the message?  would taht be enough scandel for ya?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how about if I give you the message?  would taht be enough scandel for ya?



Here I am at 7:15am trying to figure what the fuck you mean by giving me a message, what sort of message?  Then I realize you mean massage!    It's really not fair to try and make my brain work this early in the day P!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nah, no one tried to beat me up and had they I would have run over them with my car!
> Today, let's see, just finished cardio, training after I drop kids of, massage therapy, kids swimming lessons and then I have to  run a bunch or errands... how will I create any scandal with this kind of day lined up?



Go back and beat up the picketers?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here I am at 7:15am trying to figure what the fuck you mean by giving me a message, what sort of message?  Then I realize you mean massage!    It's really not fair to try and make my brain work this early in the day P!




oh, sorry.....lmao, massage.  Yes, would you like one?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 13, 2005)

> Hi BC, thanks for stopping by and checking out the site, you feeling better now?


 Yes I am .  Don't go around running over picketers ... it screws up your front end allignment.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Yes I am .  Don't go around running over picketers ... it screws up your front end allignment.



Good point! But damnit... you're gonna spoil all my fun!   
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, sorry.....lmao, massage.  Yes, would you like one?



Of course!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Humm...where's Britty


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

hello


----------



## BritChick (Jan 21, 2005)

'ello luvvies...
I'm here... sometimes! lol Just so bloody busy right now with school and training and kids etc, that I sort of fleetingly stop by to read posts whilst chowing down on my chicken and yams.
Hope everyone is doing well and I will post more and be here more when things ease up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

Boo.

HEY! Lady, how are ya...

I'm at my old job today, hanging out with my old friends, waiting for my car to get all tuned up at the volkswagen service place down the street. Killin' time. No work today! WOO HOO! 

I signed a  new client at B last night! WOOOOOO HOOOOOO! She's super cool, too. I'm looking forward to working with her for sure, as opposed to the geriatrics and weird/crazy people I usually get over there.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Boo.
> 
> HEY! Lady, how are ya...
> 
> ...



Hey congrats on the new client!    So you don't like the weird/crazy people eh? How will you ever train me???!   
Your new avi is great Ivonne!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey congrats on the new client!    So you don't like the weird/crazy people eh? How will you ever train me???!
> Your new avi is great Ivonne!


 THANK YOU! 

 Oh believe me, YOUR type of weird and crazy, I would LOVE. But the type of weird and crazy you encounter at bally's is borderline (or over the line) creepy. Hahahahaha!

 I'm writing you an email right this second by the way....


----------



## BritChick (Jan 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!
> 
> Oh believe me, YOUR type of weird and crazy, I would LOVE. But the type of weird and crazy you encounter at bally's is borderline (or over the line) creepy. Hahahahaha!
> 
> I'm writing you an email right this second by the way....



Hello!   
I'm just having my cup of morning java before hitting the cardio, I've been so busy and tired lately I feel like I just can't keep up.  Feeling pretty good this morning though, last night I came home after 9 hours of school, made dinner, crawled into bed to watch a vid with Rod and was out for the count by 8pm and didn't wake up 'til 8am this morning, I guess I needed it!
Look forward to your e-mail, I'll write back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey, good morning Kerry!  How's everything?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, good morning Kerry!  How's everything?



Hi rock, doing awesome.   How are you?
I just realized this morning it's only 5 weeks until I head to Arnold Classic, I'm getting excited.
I've been really busy with school and life in general past few weeks.
What have you been up to?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ... I just realized this morning it's only 5 weeks until I head to Arnold Classic, I'm getting excited....


 I still haven't bought my plane ticket. Still haven't figured out where i'm going to stay, or where I'm going to fly out of. Cheaper to fly out of NYC than from Fort Lauderdale, to columbus. Like $50 cheaper. hahahaha! Oh man, the only thing I've done is request march 3-7 from work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi rock, doing awesome.   How are you?
> I just realized this morning it's only 5 weeks until I head to Arnold Classic, I'm getting excited.
> I've been really busy with school and life in general past few weeks.
> What have you been up to?


Have fun at the Arnold! I'm doing fine, started that new job last week. I'm quiting it tomorrow, LOL. A bit nervous about that but excited about what I'll do instead. How is school going?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have fun at the Arnold! I'm doing fine, started that new job last week. I'm quiting it tomorrow, LOL. A bit nervous about that but excited about what I'll do instead. How is school going?



Why are you quitting and what was the job??? (You can see I obviously haven't been keeping up to date with peoples journals lately!)
School is going great, nearly done and will soon be certified.   
My gf is planning on becoming a massage therapist she's currently a physio therapist.  I've trained her a few times and she thinks I should come with a warning! lol  I also push her hard, I know she can take it!  Anyway we are thinking that down the road we can go into business together... maybe call ourselves "Kerry & Ange's Injuries & Repairs".


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

that's a GREAT name for the business!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2016)

This is pretty awesome! I'm back after over a decade, which was when last I competed and then life took a complete turn around. I had no idea this site would still be here, or that I'd be able to access my old journal, this is too cool, so strange to look back, I had no idea how much detail I'd logged re my training and nutrition, it's fun to review my old journal's, was just reviewing - 'BritChick's 2005 Contest Prep', where the hell did the last ten years go?!?!?!  After a decade being out of the competition arena, and multiple life changing events I'm hoping to re-enter the competition arena in next year's 2017 Popeye's Fall Classic. I'm a wee bit broken these days and a little intimidated as to whether I have the ability to overcome fibromyalgia, along with a few other medical ailments that have been the bane of my existence for close to 8 years now, but I'm tired of being sick and tired and in pain and I'll be damned if I'm going to be sick, tired, in pain AND look like it! I'm ready to give it my best shot, so I (45), along with my daughter (19), competing for her first time in bikini and husband (45) competing for his first time, probably in physique, though his preference would be bb. Just started our off-season training for this event last week, so far training has been good, but with a rocky start for me with pain flare ups. But, hey, what doesn't kill ya!!!!! It feels good to be back!


----------

